# Sleep and Dreams > Dream Journals > Dream Journal Archive >  >  Twoshadows' DV Member Dreams

## Twoshadows

I decided to start a separate thread that included all my *DV Member and DV related dreams*. I'm taking these dreams from my DJ and will continue to add them as I have them.

Thought this would be fun.

It may take a while to go back and get them all included. But I'm starting now.

----------


## Twoshadows

5-30-2006


I finally had a dream about someone from this board. Hi *Oneironaut*... yes... sorry... it was you.

Okay...

At the beginning of this dream I was in a theatre--a nice one. I was alone and waiting for someone or something (don't remember). It was rather dark, and I was tired, so I decided to get comfortable and take a power nap. As I was starting to drift off to sleep, I decided that I wanted to WILD. I concentrated on the feeling of my body, and I felt the feeling like I had when I had my successful WILD-- of myself leaving my body. At that point I knew my WILD was a success and I took off flying like I always do when I become lucid. I don't know if I was actually lucid or not. I was telling myself I was at that moment. But my thoughts weren't as conscious as they often are when I am lucid. So I can't say for sure.

Anyway, I flew around but then started worrying about my body that was laying in the theatre. I then heard someone call my name and I woke up (in the dream...FA). I then realized that I had had a successful WILD, and I was excited. I wanted to tell someone. 

I looked around and I saw *Oneironaut*. I ran up to him and said, "Hey, guess what? I just WILDed!!" 

And he was happy for me. We hugged, and the next thing I knew we were no longer at the theatre, but at the Lake (Surprise, surprise...I'll forever dream about the Lake). It was night. I was suddenly thirsty and Oneironaut had a canteen with him so I asked if I could have a drink and he said "yes", so I took a drink. And then we just sat at a picnic table and talked. 

I don't remember what we talked about really. But I think we were talking about religion and beliefs because I remember telling him that I didn't drink. After I said that, he looked at me and smiled and said, "Yes, you do."

And I said, "No...really...I don't".

And he started laughing and said, "Yes, you do." again.

Then I suddenly got it, and said, "Oh no...okay...what was in that canteen??"

And he told me. Don't remember what it was...something with alcohol. I then had the sudden need to defend myself and said, "But it didn't _taste_ anything like anything alcoholic that I have ever _smelled_".

But it was cool, and we were both laughing.

Then out of nowhere three older people came and sat down at our picnic table and started eating and complaining about how bad their food was.

And it was at this point I woke up.

I'm trying to figure out where this dream came from. It makes sense that Oneironaut showed up as the person I shared my WILD with because he is the one here that I have talked to the most. And I enjoy talking to people that are both intelligent and funny.

The alcohol part..... I can only guess it is from the fact that I have always been really "good" in that I don't drink, smoke, use foul language, etc etc. And in high school I seemed to always be someone's project to see if they could get me to change. (They never could). And it still goes on many years later. I recently was talking to a friend (through email) about my beliefs, etc., and he wrote the following to me: "I have to teach you to swear...LOL. I'm going to get you to say "MO#$#R FU*&#&R before I die. (Which may be soon if I keep tempting the Lord)."


So I guess Oneironaut accidentally got me to do what no one else has ever been able to do...LOL 

(I know...it's just a dream...).

Anyway, it felt good to have a successful WILD again...even though it was in a dream.
<!-- / message -->

----------


## Twoshadows

7-18-2006


Another dream was there was going to be some kind of contest and *Courtney* (from this site) was going to be one of the judges. She was never actually in the dream, just mentioned. But I guess I could say that this was my second dream with a *Dream Veiw member* in it. That is all the detail I remember from the dream.<!-- / message -->

----------


## Twoshadows

8-24-2006

I had a *"Dream View Members"* dream. I think it was inspired by the fact that I read a Personal Message from a Dream View member and wrote one back before going to bed last night.

*Dream:*

I was was moving into a dorm or apartment with several Dream View members. When I got there with my stuff only one other person had gotten there, but they weren't there at the moment. I didn't know who they were yet.

There were two bedrooms. The smaller bedroom had bunk beds and the bigger bedroom had one big bed. I chose the one big bed and put my sheets on it and started making myself at home. 

Then another DV member--a guy--comes in and also starts making himself at home in the big room. He is a nice guy and we are talking, and I don't seem to notice the problem that there is only one bed in that room, yet. Even though I know he is a DV member he doesn't seem to be anyone in particular (at least I don't remember a name). BUt he seems like someone I will be able to relate to and trust.

Then suddenly I notice that there is someone else there. It is *Aquanina*, and she is sitting at a desk in the big room and is on the computer. I notice that she is writing a post on DreamViews. I introduce myself and mention that it will be cool to all be DV members--that we all have that in common. She is also very nice and friendly, and I'm feeling glad that I have ended up with such nice roommates.

Then another guy comes in. He is a young guy--maybe 16 years old-- with blond curly hair. He is very outgoing and funny (again, I don't remember a name but he is supposedly someone on the board). Anyway we realize that there is a problem with having enough places to sleep. Aquanina tells me that she is in the smaller bedroom with the bunkbed, and that I can come and use the top bunk. So I gather my things and go in there. But the person who used that bed last left it a mess. There are dirty ripped sheets with blood stains on the bed, and it totally grosses me out. I take them off and am thinking that I need to find a way to disinfect the mattress before I put my sheets on.

And that's all I remember.

----------


## Twoshadows

9-5-2006

You (*Oneironaut*) were in one of my dreams again last night. Unfortunately my recall wasn't really good. But we were in some sort of build building, like a library--and there was this large male *lion* roaming around. It was making me very nervous. I remember going into this room and trying to shut the door, but the door wouldn't close because there was no door knob, and suddenly the lion was right there by the door. I don't remember what happened, but I do remember walking out of the building with you. That's all.

----------


## Twoshadows

9-14-2006

*Dream 2:

*Another *Dream View Member* dream. There wasn't a lot to it. But I remember talking to *CoLd BlooDed* about Lucid dreaming. And I believe that is what triggered my next dream since I remember seeing a picture that CoLd BlooDed posted of himself sitting on top of a volcano.

*Dream 3:*

In this dream I remember standing at my house and seeing this *volcano*. I must have had binoculars because I looked near the top and I could see these beautiful flowers. I was concerned if they were getting enough water. They were so beautiful that I didn't want them to die. So I figured I had to go up there to see if I needed to water them.

This was one of those wonderful dreams where you find yourself moving through space super fast. I think I was running. Running fast and never tiring. Before I knew it I was up at the top of this volcano. I checked on the flowers. I may have watered them (with what, I don't know). When I was satisfied, I took in the beautiful view and then sped down the volcano and back home before anyone even knew I was gone. For some reason I found that whole dream very exhilerating and magic.<!-- / message --><!-- sig -->

----------


## Twoshadows

9-15-2006


Well, CoLd BlooDed... guess what?

One of the last things I did before bed last night was to read this last post of yours. I was going to respond, but I suddenly felt too tired, and decided to reply in the morning. But instead.... I responded in my sleep. How funny is that?

So.....

*Dream 1:*

I was talking to *CoLd BlooDed* about flowers. *Amaranth*, to be specific. This year I have some very beautiful Amaranth in my garden. But oddly, in the dream I decided I didn't want any Amaranth in my garden, and CoLd BlooDed was helping me pull up all the little Amaranth starts. I find that very strange. I rarely pull out any flowers. If they grow in the wrong place, I will transplant them to another. Especially something as wonderful as my Amaranth.

----------


## Twoshadows

9-16-06




All right....

Well, I decided that I would give it a try. Seeing if I could get you (CoLd BlooDed) to show up again and use you as a dream sign. So I went to bed saying "When Cold BlooDed shows up, I will become lucid....When CoLd BlooDed shows up I will become lucid...."

Sooooo....did it work?? Did my mind remember that when I started dreaming?

Answer: Sort of.

*Dream 1:*

I remember waiting. I remembered that I was waiting for *CoLd BlooDed*. I remembered that that was supposed to be something good. In fact, I had gotten together this large barrel, and in the barrel were all these *pencil boxes*. When Cold BlooDed came, we would celebrate by passing out the pencil boxes to everyone present. These were very special pencil boxes that were even filled with.......pencils.

But I waited...and waited....but CoLd BlooDed never came. No one received the wonderful gift of....pencil boxes. It was very sad.  ::|:

----------


## Twoshadows

10-8-06

*Dream 1:

*One was talking to dream View member *Ranma187* about "hands" in dreams. I had started reading his dream journal and had remembered that there was something significant about hands that I was supposed to remember when I was asleep. Unfortunaltely, this didn't trigger lucidity.

----------


## Twoshadows

10-14-06

*Dream 1: 

*There is no detail, unfortunately, but I remember I was talking to *Ranma187* and we were looking through the *eye of a needle*. Don't ask, I have no idea what that was about.

----------


## Twoshadows

10-25-06

*Dream 1:

*Oh this was a cool one. It had *CoLd BlooDed* in it again. I always like having DV member dreams.

I was looking out a window from a second story and looked down and saw CB standing around with some of his friends. Then somehow I was down there too so I could hear the conversation. CB was talking about this girl he knew--someone with the username of "*16dreams*". Aparrently this girl had recently died and CB and his friends were mourning her death. I remember the part where they were especially sad because today she would have been celebrating her sixteenth birthday.

----------


## Mes Tarrant

Ahhhh this is great!!  ::D:  I think it's sort of adorable that so many of us have dreams about DV.

Edit: HEY.. maybe we can start a thread or something where people post their DV dreams. I'd like to hear everyone's!

----------


## Twoshadows

[uh oh--I think I missed some. My numbers aren't matching up]


10-30-06


Oh yeah, I never wrote down the dream that I had that *Jess* was in. I think I had the dream two nights ago--but I'm not sure. The whole past week just kind of blends together.

Anyway, it's just a short dream--and now that I am thinking about it, I don't remember much. I was sitting in a chair by a computer and Jess was either sitting by me or standing next to me, and we were working on writing something on the computer. If I ever remembered what it was, it is forgotten now...  ::|:  

But still....it had *Jess* in it!  ::D:  


I need to make a new tally of *DV member dreams* before they become so numerous that I have to go back and count. Anyone can correct me if I'm off, because I may be since this is by memory.

CB....4

Ranma...3

Oneironaut...2

Jess...2

Aquanina....1

Pyrox (?)....1

Courtney....1

A lot of repeats...because these are the people/friends who talk to me in my journal.  :smiley: 
<!-- / message --><!-- sig -->

----------


## Twoshadows

> Ahhhh this is great!!  I think it's sort of adorable that so many of us have dreams about DV.
> 
> Edit: HEY.. maybe we can start a thread or something where people post their DV dreams. I'd like to hear everyone's!



Thanks... :smiley: 


There is a thread. But I don't think many people actually use it. I've only posted a few there.

----------


## Twoshadows

11-1-06


*Dream 1:

*I almost hesitate to write this one. 

I was being *stalked by a DV member*. He is actually a real Member here on the board--but I won't mention his name. I don't know why it was this person as I have never had any sort of conversation with him, nor have I even read many of his posts. But I did read one of his posts yesterday--that's the only reason I can think of that his name came up.

So in the dream I knew he was following me. I was surprised that he had tracked me down. And when he crashed through the door of my house, I woke with a start.

----------


## Twoshadows

*Dream 1:

*This one was about this *DV board*. But for some reason it was quite unpleasant. There were all kinds of problems and people were losing their posts and I was trying to fix it for everyone but I really didn't know what I was doing. Stressful dream.

This dream seemed to go on for a long time. it was the first dream of the night so I don't have very many details.

----------


## Twoshadows

11-19-06

I had a night full of dreams...Including one with *Oneironaut*  ::D:  

Dream 1 :

Since this was one of the early in the night dreams I don't have the details I wish I had. 

I was going to a meeting and I was running late, but right as I got to the building I needed to go to, I met Oneironaut. We started talking. And I _really_ wish I remembered what we were talking about because I do remember at one point taking off the boot I was wearing, and we were both looking at my bare foot.  ::shock::  

Then I remembered the meeting. I told O that we needed to hurry. So we walked into the already started meeting and sat in the back. I was thinking that somehow just being with O would show that I had an excuse for being late.

And that's all I can remember. So all I can think of when it comes to the foot, is that recently O and I had been talking about what happens to our hands in LDs. And that in one of my fairly recent LDs I also decided to look at my foot. So I suppose that there is a possibility that we were looking to see if my foot was doing anything weird in this dream. But shouldn't that have triggered lucidity??  ::|:  

But if that _wasn't_ the reason, then I would certainly be interested to know what the real reason was.  ::bigteeth::

----------


## Twoshadows

11-21-06


*Dream 2:*


Then there was another dream about a *DV member* (but not a real one) Her name had the word "Kittie" in it. Anyway she was inviting me to go to something.
<!-- / message --><!-- sig -->

----------


## Twoshadows

11-28-06

*Dream 1:

*Since it is the first dream of the night I don't remember the details. But it was a very unusual dream, and it drives me crazy in retrospect that it didn't make me lucid.

Anyway, I was hanging out with *Tsen*. We were in this car that was hovering high in the sky. And we were taking turns jumping out of the car and trying to fall through these certain grey patches in the clouds. These grey patches apparently had the ability to make you lucid in a dream...so of course that was our goal.

So we'd fall and then fly up to the car to try again. I'm really thinking I must have missed the grey patches entirely.  ::?:  

It seems like at one point one of Tsen's friends was there too. But that's about all the detail I remember.

I do know that I really wanted to write this dream down so I didn't forget it...and I did that nicely.... in the dream.

----------


## Twoshadows

11-29-06

I just had my longest Lucid Dream</SPAN> ever.

I had awakened at exactly 6:00. It was a sleep-in day, so I got up did a few little things, took a B6, then lay back on my bed and listened to U2 for about a half hour, then turned off the music and thought about what I wanted to LD about. I came up with a few ideas, but decided I might just go with the flow when the LD started. At exactly 7:00 I laid back down to go to sleep.

I started dreaming. The first part that stands out was I was at my friends' house. They had moved and were building their own house. The house was like a big castle--but painted white with red trim. There was a tunnel though the house, and I could see a large train engine sitting there.

I told them, "Wow...I see you are actually making your dream house. It's so cool!"

I talked to them for a bit about the house. Then I got distracted. I had this ball of rolled up chain that I was holding. I realized that I could make it float, and if I hung on real tight I could come up off the ground a few feet.

I'm pretty sure it was that that triggered lucidity. This was such a long dream that I don't feel that I can get it all in order. But I don't feel that for this type of dream order will make a huge difference.

I believe the first thing I did was to fly. I don't think I went far before I decided I needed to try some things out. So I landed.

I looked at my *hands*. I wanted to get as much detail as I could. The fingers this time were all normal. There were a few purple ink smudges on my hand (in the dream I blamed them for some I had gotten in real life, but I actually didn't have any IRL). The spots would come and go, kind of like when you look at a bright light and for the next minute you see a spot of color in front of your eyes that moves around as you move your eyes.

I could also see the ridges and finger prints on my hand and fingers. I felt satisfied at the detail I was seeing.

I looked at my *clothes*. I was wearing my long sleeve brown shirt (again) and my blue Levis... and blue flip flops (which I don't own in real life).

I flew around again and did *December's Basic Lucid Task*...which I just wanted to try and see if I could. I guess I have to leave out the details here, until the Tasks are made public. I was surprised how easy it was and knew that if I became lucid in December it would be no problem to repeat.

Then things get fuzzy.

I think I flew around some more until I came to two guys. I thought, "I'm wasting this LD. I need to do something interesting". I looked at the guys again. They were both old-ish. I looked at the younger of the two. He was in his late forties, balding and had crooked teeth. And he didn't look to happy to see me hovering in front of him and staring at him like that.

But I thought, "What the heck." So I came close to him and thought I would give him a little *kiss*. But instead, our teeth clanked and he pushed me away.

I thought , "Okay, that was a bad idea." and flew again.

I eneded up in this large castle like building. I can't remember details, but I remember walking out of a room and out on a balcony. I looked over the edge. I was up many stories. There were rocky fields below. I thought about letting myself fall off backwards like I had done before--because it is really a test of courage to just fall back like that.

But instead I took this moment to stop and think. I thought back on this LD and was afraid I would never remember all I did. I thought about finding a paper to write it down, thinking that maybe the review in my mind might help when I woke up. But I decided not to because I thought that might take too long.

So I looked back off the balcony again. And that's when I remembered I owed *CoLd BlooDed* a flight. I looked around and hoped he would just show up there on the balcony with me. When he didn't I stared at the stone wall and concentrated on making him materialize out of nowhere. That also didn't work.

Frustrated, I looked back down at the ground and focused on a *rock*. I then picked it up with my mind and threw it as far as I could. 

I did that to a second rock...and a third. I was rather impressed with myself because I had never remembered being able to do that in a dream. I thought about other powers I might want to try. I thought about how *Oneironaut* gathered all this energy in him and did something cool with it...but I couldn't remember exactly what he had done (decided I would read about it again when I woke up).

I think I just decided to fly again. I realized that there was *music* playing. It was a lot like Handel's Hallelujah Chrous--but not quite.

I decided I just wanted to fly fast and high. I sometimes have trouble going either fast or high. So I did what I read about on this website about picturing *rockets* coming out of my feet. As soon as I thought that I heard a low roar and left myselt surge forward a bit. But then it slowed again.

And it was somewhere around here that I woke up. And when I looked at the clock it said 8:04.
<!-- / message --><!-- sig -->

----------


## Twoshadows

12-6-06



My first dream of the night, though, was a DV member dream. No details. But I remember talking to both *CB and Ranma*  ::D: . About what, I don't remember.  ::|:

----------


## Twoshadows

12-8-06

*Dream 1:

*Hey-- A Dream View Member Dream! And this one was about....*Vex Kitten*. 

I am going to apologize in advance--this is somewhat a non eventful dream, very unlike the dreams VK is used to.  ::D:  

So in the dream I am reading the DV board and see that VK has posted a link to some music. I go to the link and find that is is some of the most beautiful *tener sax* music I have ever heard. I am very interested in knowing if that is her playing the sax. I try to PM her to ask her about it, but it doesn't seem to work. 

So I spend the rest of the dream talking to other DV members (though no one I can specifically remember) about VK's music and all speculating whether it is actually her playing.

----------


## Twoshadows

12-15=06


All right. I had a dream last night that I am somewhat reluctant to post here. It is one of those dreams that makes me out to be as "ridiculous" and "nerdy" as I could possibly be. But I am thinking that maybe it would be a good thing to write. I know there are several people here that have this mistaken view that I am rather "cool". And maybe I am finding it hard to have to live up to that expectation...and maybe that is where this dream came from.

Anyway....it is also a DV member dream....with *Oneironaut*...again.

The phone rings and it is one of Oneironaut's friends. I talk to him for a while, but I don't remember what we were talking about-- except that I think he was trying to talk me into coming and seeing O in person. 

Then I was with a group of noisy people, and I was having trouble hearing. I was outside, so I walked over in front of my neighbors' house so I could hear better. I was still having to talk loud. Suddenly the front door of that house opens and it is O's friend that I am on the phone with. He had heard me talking loudly and knew I was outside his door.

I thought, "How could I have forgotten that O and his friends lived next door??"

I walked to the door with the friend. He went in to call for O to come out and meet me.

So I am standing there and I suddenly reach up and touch my hair. I realize that I have five very messy lopsided ponytails in my hair that not only look like a child put them in, but they are ratty like I had slept on them for several days.

I also suddenly realize that my eye make-up is smeared halfway down my cheeks.

And if that wasn't bad enough, I notice that I am wearing pants about 10 sizes too big, and that I am having to hold them up.

I thought, "There is no way I am going to meet O looking like this." I hear O coming down the hall. So I turned and started running back toward my house. But the pants are so big that I can only go a couple of steps before I have to stop to pull them back up.

I hear O calling for me to come back. But I am so humiliated so I keep trying to run and pull up my pants. 

I get to my house and realize that now O knows that I live next door and that sooner or later I will have to face him.


 ::chuckle::  


Oh my gosh....could a dream be any worse.....LOL...... 

This dream totally exposed me for the nerd that I am..... ::silly:: <!-- / message --><!-- sig -->

----------


## Twoshadows

*12-28-06*



*Tuesday night:

*I had another DV member dream. And yes, Oneironaut, it was you.....again. See what you get for being the first person to befriend me on this site.  ::D:  And actually I think it was the fact that I went to bed quite soon after your PM-- you must have still been on my mind. I am surprised at how much I remember for it being the first dream of the night.

*Dream 1:*

I was sitting and talking to *Oneironaut*. In this dream he was a really talented *drummer*. We were talking about music and what he had been doing on the drums. He then showed me a new drumset he had just gotten. One of the drums was a very large and unusual looking. It was more oval in shape, tapering down to the bottom. It was also very ornate--lots of color and designs on the sides.

The dream suddenly makes a drastic jump. O and I are getting on what looks like large *pirate ship* (like the Black Pearl). O is one of the Captains (along with Jack Sparrow, who unfortunately I never did see). We set sail....and are out on the open sea.

Suddenly the ship lurches to a halt. I've seen the movie. I know what this means. I try to stay calm. I tell everyone that our only hope of survival is to abandon ship. That it is going to be attacked by a huge monster....but that it won't attack us if we leave the ship.


I remember jumping into the water. The next thing I remember is hanging onto some of the debris from the now destroyed ship. I have no idea who is left alive.

(Sorry, O--I don't know if you made it  ::roll::  )

----------


## Twoshadows

12-29-06

*Dream 1:

*On the verge of being Lucid...

I don't remember anything but the very end. It was also a very very short DV member dream.....about pj--who I really don't know except that his dream journal is always up there with mine.

All I remember is holding some kind of electronic "thing" It looked a little like a cell phone, but wasn't. It belonged to* pj*. Suddenly I spilled something on it and totally ruined it. I was horrified at what I had done.

But then I thought, "Wait a minute. This is a dream. I don't have to deal with this." So I woke myself up. 

Duh!!

It all happened so instantaneously that I didn't have time to realize what I was doing.

This is what I used to do in my youth. I think that's why I was able to pick up on LDing so fast in my adulthood.

----------


## Twoshadows

1-06-07

Okay, the dream. Hahaha...makes me laugh to remember it. And just a little embarrassed.

*Dream:*

*CB and Ranma* were travelling together and decided to visit me for one of their stops. We start talking about lucid dreaming. And then I start to tell them about the dream I had just had (the dream I really had previous to this one). It was about Natalie Portman. I told them I had the dream because I had watched "V for Vendetta" that day with a friend and that it must have still been on my mind. I told them how frustrated I was because in the dream Natalie turned into a Twi'lek (from Star Wars)-- and that _still_ didn't get me lucid. CB and Ranma both laughed and sympathized, and each told stories how they missed obvious dream signs that should have caused them to become lucid too.

Everyone was feeling a little tired, so I had this great idea that we could go to sleep and see if just being together would trigger lucidity. There happened to be this big bed right there, so I said we could sleep here. So we all laid down and went to sleep.

I don't remember lucid dreaming.

I was suddenly awakened by someone walking into the room. I looked around and realized to my horror that this bed was no longer in my house but inside a church. People were starting to come in. I looked at the two guys (still sleeping) on either side of me and thought, "Oh no, this is going to look _great_."  ::shock::  

Then my mom walked in. And it was suddenly my house again. In her hands my mom was holding two very nice shirts. She told me that they were for CB and Ranma--that she had bought them at Old Navy.

She wasn't surprised or bothered by the fact that I had two guys there in bed with me. She seemed to know they were coming and was totally cool with it.

Ranma and CB started waking up now. I introduced them to my mom, and she gave each of them a shirt.

It seems like I went out of the room at this point and was distracted for a bit with other things going on.

When I went back in the room CB was wearing the new shirt. It was maroon and black and looked very nice. Ranma didn't put his on. Instead he had on a work shirt--a dark grey long sleeved cotton shirt with the name of a company on the left pocket. He told me that he didn't want to get the new shirt dirty while he worked.

And at this point I woke up.

So there it is...pretty funny.....  ::laughhard:: 

-------------

Yeah...pretty funny...yet as usual I accept it for reality.

In fact I just remembered part of the dream that I didn't post. 

When I was introducing you and Ranma to my mom I couldn't decide how to introduce you. Both of you had mentioned your real names in posts, so I was thinking , "Do I introduce them by their usernames or by their real names?" But then I thought, "Well, this is real life, I should use their real life names." (duh...)

So I introduced you by your real names. But after I did you gave me an odd look, like that was the wrong choice. So I corrected myself and then used your usernames.

At the time I thought maybe I had offended you by using you real name. But now in retrospect I see that was probably your (actually "my") way of trying to clue me in that this wasn't actually real life but actually a DREAM.

I seemed to miss all the clues in that dream.....  ::?:  




<!-- / message --><!-- sig -->

----------


## Twoshadows

2-10-07


I just had Five Lucid Dreams</SPAN>!! Or maybe I should say that I had a very long dream in which I became lucid five separate times. Whatever it was, it was great. And *CB*, you will like this one.  ::D:  


I can't even remember how the dream started. I guess that's the bad thing of five LDs in a row--memory is fuzzy at the beginning.

I think I was flying and that triggered it. I remember flying down some sort of hallway. And I was like "Whoa, I'm dreaming". I remembered to *look at my hands*. They were almost normal, but two of the fingers were missing at the middle joint. I remembered CBs experience with looking at his hands and was surprised that my mind didn't make them any crazier than this.

I also decided to *look at my feet*, so I kind of straightened out (remember, I am still flying), and kicked my foot out in front of me and saw that I was wearing pink flip flops. For some reason that seemed completely expected even though I don't own pink flip flops.

*CB* was still on my mind and I thought to myself that I never did take him flying, and I have never yet been successful at making him appear in a dream, so this became my next goal.

I was in a school, so I figured I would find his class. There was a four story almost circular building. I flew into one of the floors and into a classroom. I asked a teacher how I could find him. I'm not sure how I even asked. I don't think I used his real name. I probably said "CB"--because that is the name I always say in my mind when I see his posts. But since this was my dream, it didn't matter what I called him, as long as my mind could find a way to make him appear that it felt comfortable doing.

The teacher told me that he was on the floor directly under us. I flew down and into that class. I was at the back seeing the back of everyone's heads. I looked for a head that looked like what matched what I had seen from his pictures--light brown hair, slightly longish. I found one. I called. "Hey...CB...."

*CB* turned around and I knew it was him even though in retrospect he didn't look like his pictures. His friends truned around too. CB smiled; the friends stared. I landed and was about to say something when I woke up.

Except that I don't think I really woke up (although this first time I might have, but was able to drift back into the dream. But whether it was a *real or false awakening*, I was able to go back to the hallway I had started the dream in. I immediately became lucid again and decided I would try again.

So I flew back to the classroom. The teacher said that CB was out on the field playing *Rugby*. So I flew out to the field. I only saw people playing basketball. I was about to start to look through that group when I noticed that there was another part of the field. I flew into that part and saw a group of guys in red uniforms playing what looked to be Rugby. I flew over and started going down the team. The last two guys I came to seemrd to have a match, but again he was facing away. I was about to say something when I woke up _again_.

This one might have been a true *False Awakening*, because I think I was immediately back in the hallway and lucid. I remember being so proud of myself for automatically becoming lucid again.There were all these *curtains* that I was flying through. They were blue and white in color. I'm not sure what they were actually made of because I don't remember anyting phycical about them when I parted them. So I kept going through curtains. I was telling myself that they was my mind's way of preparing the next scene--that at the right moment I would part the curtain and end up at the Rugby field. 

And sure enough I did.

I flew to the team again, but before I could even start the search again, I had a FA _again_.

I found myself back in that hallway and was lucid again. I flew through the same curtains but the scene wasn't changing, so I figured that I need to try something else. I *looked at my hand again*. It looked the same--two fingures missing at the middle joint.

I was inside a big indoor school gym. I decided to *hang from the lights* and then pretend I couldn't fly and just hang on for dear life. That didn't end up being as fun as I thought...so I tried to think of something else to do. But I wasn't sure what to do. I remembered someone saying how lucid dreaming got boring if you had the ability to do it every night.

I thought, "Surely I'm not getting bored. I mean I should be able to do_ anything_ I want. _Think_!"But at that point I woke up again.

The next dream I started didn't start as lucid. Something about these black men-- Oh, I can't remember. But there was a scene in a *swimming pool*. One man was tring to convince the other one go give away some secrets or something like that. And at one point they got in the water. I was afraid that the man would give away the secrets I seemed to be on his side. I needed to to distract them before it was too late.

So I started *walking on the water*. It seemed to work and the men were both watching me. Then I started to *run on the water*. I think I became lucid again here, and started to fly. I flew up to this big building. I decided I needed to find someone to ask to be my Valentine so I could get the Task of the Month done finally.

But then I awoke and I realized that I had had several lucid dreams and I panicked because at first I couldn't remember anything about them. Then it slowly came back and I jumped out of bed and immediately went to the computer to write them down. So I am hoping that they are accurate.<!-- / message --><!-- sig -->

----------


## Twoshadows

2-28-07

Hey CB, I had a mini dream about you. As usual, when I have this sort of dream, I have been reading the board right before bed.

*Dream 1.* 

Being the first dream of the night it was short and without detail. But I do remember it was about *CB*. FOr some reason I was holding these *keys* (car keys?) that belonged to CB. There were several keys on a greenish colored key chain. I remember setting them down on my kitchen counter by a blue cup.

And that's it....LOL......

----------


## Twoshadows

3-4-07

Yeah, i was so sure I would have had guitar themed dreams the last two nights, and maybe even some nice DV member dreams seeing that I am talking to you guys a lot. But for the most part no. I did have a very very short dream with CB as I was drifting off to sleep (almost one of those "audio dreams", yet there was a brief picture with it).

*(Mini) Dream 1:*

Before I share the dream, remember how sometimes when I am lucid I rub my hands quicky over each arm to help with lucidity. This dream was related to that.

I was standing next to *CoLd BlooDed*. I was rubbing my hand quickly up and down one of his arms, and I was saying, "Are you _sure_ you can't feel that?"

And that was it. It was the kind of dream, if I had been more deeply asleep, that could have turned lucid. It had that feel. It was almost like I was trying to decide if we were dream sharing (he would have been able to feel my hand) or if he were just a DC (apparently the case here).

----------


## Twoshadows

3-6-07

*Dream3:

*I was trying to get on *DreamViews,* but there was a problem with my computer. My emails said I had PMs from Oneironaut, CB, and Ranma, and I wanted to read them. I somehow was able to print out the messages and read them. But they never showed up on the computer.

----------


## Twoshadows

3-6-07

*Dream 5:

*Finally a guitar themed dream. I was finally able to get on Dream Views. I saw that *CB* had posted that he had rerecorded his song *"Leaving"* on a new guitar that he had recently gotten. The quality was excellent. (I can still hear this in my head, CB.) The tempo was slowed down a bit. And the gutiar was much heavier. CB's voice was similar to the Linkin Park singer's voice, especially when he belts out a chorus. I remember thinking , "Wow...this is some good stuff."

Haha...CB...I just heard the future of your song.  :smiley:

----------


## Twoshadows

3-9-07

*A "Dream View Member Dream".


Blue Meanie* and I were traveling home from college for a Spring or Summer break.. We had taken the train to my mom's house in LA. Apparently we were going to stay there for a short time. As I walked in I realized that I had none of my stuff with me. I was suddenly worried that there would be nothing to do, and Blue would be bored.

My mom was being really nice as usual and asking us what we wanted to do. "You can watch TV if you want. Or if you are hungry I can make you some peanut butter sandwiches. Or do you want to take showers after your long trip?" As she was talking about showers, I was standing by my mom's bathroom and noticing the greenish colored paint on the walls. [That was the color the walls were painted in my childhood. Interesting that I would remember it that way.]

The next thing I remember is watching TV around my mom's bed. There was a very small TV sitting on the bed, and several other people (including D) and I were kneeling around the bed watching it. *CB* was in this movie. He was older, and for some reason they never showed him from a front view--always from the back.  ::chuckle::  

Then I looked up from the TV and saw Blue standing by the door. I suddenly realized that I had left him out. I had a package of gum with me, and I gave it to him hoping that that would make up for me being a terrible host.  ::?:  


Then another show came on TV. This show had D in it. On the show he made some sort of smartass comment. In the dream he was sitting right next to me, and I reached out and pretended to smack him and said, "Watch your mouth". And we laughed. Blue suddenly noticed that the guy that was sitting in the room with us was also on this show. Now curious, he sat down by me to finish watching the show.

And that's all I can remember. Funny, I almost never watch TV in real life. And sorry, Blue, that I was such a bad host.....  ::roll::  But I hope the gum made up for it.  ::teeth::  
<!-- / message --><!-- sig -->

----------


## Twoshadows

3-14-07

*Dream 1:

*I was listening to CB's new version of *Leaving*.

----------


## Twoshadows

3-20-07

Thanks, O....again.  ::content::  

And I dreamed about you, O. It was actually the last dream of the night, but I'll write it down first. It was one of those interesting dreams, where I wasn't really lucid, but I must have deep down known, becuase I had some *dream control*. And it shows that confidence that we were just talking about. And yeah, I had confidence in a dream where you were present....  ::D:  

*Last dream of the night:*

I don't remember how this started except that it was one of those dreams where I was constantly being attacked. The attackers were these two scary looking black guys. If I remember correctly I kept trying to get other things done in this dream, but I kept being attacked and having to get out of harm's way. It was terribly inconvenient.

At the end of the dream, I finally thought I had gotten away, and that they wouldn't be able to find me. I was talking to *Oneironaut* and someone else and for a moment had walked out on to the porch. I looked up and saw them. They each had spears in ther hands and each quickly launched them at me. I threw myself behind a thick porch post.

I was suddenly really pissed off. I did not want to be bothered by these guy any more. I had had enough. So I stood up and shouted to them, *"I am so sick of this. You will no longer have any power to hurt me or my friends."* And I walked calmly into the house.

A few minutes later we all walked back outside. I was standing by a truck talking to O and this other guy. Suddenly each of them were shot in the neck with poison darts. The attackers hadn't gone away.

O pulled the dart out of his neck and had a rather alarmed look on his face as he realized what it was. But I smiled at him and took the dart out of his hands and threw it on the ground and said, "Don't worry. It can't hurt you. I took all their power away."


I wish I had taken the next step and had gone lucid. But it was still a pretty cool dream.

----------


## Twoshadows

3-20-07

*Dream 1:

*This was a night of DV member dreams.

I had read of post (in the dream) where* CB* had said his birthday was coming up. So I decided I would make him a birthday card. I got out a peice of blue copy paper and started working really hard on this card. I had cut out letters from other colors and glued them on the card. Then I took a pencil and started writing a message. But for some reason, I kept messing up and having to erase. I was worried that the card would look messy now, but I figured that I had put enough time into it that it would have to do.

I then got back on Dream Views and treid to find the post where he told the exact day his birthday was so I could send the card on the right day.


Anyway, since I never did get the card sent--- Happy Birthday, CB .....  ::breakitdown::  
(you can count this for your last B-day or your next, whichever is closer.....  ::sheepishgrin::  )

----------


## Twoshadows

3-20-07

Oh, and I just remembered another dream with you in it again, *CB*. You and your friend had filmed yourselves with a video recorder being really weird. You didn't look anything like your pictures. And you were wearing a wig half the time. Pretty funny.  ::chuckle::

----------


## Twoshadows

3-22-07

I just had a Advanced Lucid Task!</SPAN>


It started off in an elementary school. I went outdoors with another teacher and a group of kids to get something. We went out across the street and I noticed a big storm coming in. It hit us with a sudden fury. I thought that that was very unusual. I looked up at the clouds and noticed that I could see a funnel cloud starting to form.

Again that hit me as strange since we don't normally get tornados where I live. Then I thought, "Could this be a dream." It actually took a few seconds before I was totally convinced. I dicided to try to fly. I almost was doubting that I could becuase this dream felt very real-life. But I jumped a couple of times and then took off into the sky.

I immediately remembered what I was supposed to be doing. I flew into some clouds, and when I flew out I could see the ocean ahead. I flew out over the ocean and came to the closest thing to an island. It was a long string of rocks and boulders sticking up out of the ocean. I looked around. I really wanted to have *CoLd BlooDed, Ranma, and Oneironaut* show up and help me with this since we had been talking about it. But I could see no people.

The boulders were covered with an abundance of animal life. I was in a hurry to get started because when I had the dream last night I woke up before I even got a chance to land on the island.

I swooped down and grabbed the closest animal--a sea turtle--and flung it as far as I could into the ocean. Then I moved on and grabbed some otters and also flung them out into the ocean. I moved along as quickly as I could flinging all manner of sea animals back out into the ocean.

Then I suddenly stopped and thought, "Wait, something is not right here. *Snakes*....I need to be getting rid of the *snakes*, not otters and marine iguanas.

I looked around again and saw a couple of cobras in the rocks. I grabbed them by their tails and swung them out into the ocean."

I flew along the rocks until I was sure that there were no more. And I was confident that I had rid this small chain of rocky islands from all snakes.

I had totally forgotten in my haste that I had planned ahead of time to use my "mind powers" to get them off the island. But I seemed to get the job done regardless.  :smiley:

----------


## Twoshadows

3-28-07

The "Conundrum Dream"

For some reason it seems to be partially missing from my DJ. (Probably something that happened when the forum changes.)

I believe I have it saved on my other computer. I will go find it and fill it in later tonight, hopefully. I really liked that dream.

----------


## Twoshadows

3-28-07

*Dream 2:


*I was at *CB's house*. I was with a group of people that were visiting. I had slept on the living room floor.

I was awakened in the morning by the sound of a guitar playing. I sat up and listened, and thought, "Hey--that's CB's song." Suddenly I saw him coming down the hallway playing an accoustic guitar and singing. Right behind him were both of his parents and sister. They were all singing along too. (  ::chuckle::  ).

It was another of my dreams where there is music, and everyone is so happy and singing, that I just had to sing along too. I got up and followed them into the dining room. As soon as I got there they all sat down and the music stopped. I was disappointed and wished everyone would keep singing.

Suddenly a lady who was also visiting rushes up to me and asked me if I had moved my car. I said, "No, why would I have moved my car?"

She said because any car that doesn't belong to a Native American will be towed after 8:00am. I looked at the clock. It said 8:19. We went out to the street. Sure enough, my car was gone. I felt very upset.

Then A Native American girl, who in the dream was supposedly my friend came over to me. She seemed indignant and said, "I told them you were coming. I got permission for you to have your car here. Okay, I'll come with you and help you get your car back. Give me a minute." She walked back into the house and started getting ready.

I decided that this was now a great time to talk to CB finally--and his family, so I walked back into the dining room. Another friend was sitting at the table talking. She was telling them all about these personal and embarrassing stories about me and things I had done. I started feeling very humiliated. I decided that I didn't want to make eye contact with CB. So I turned and slowly slunk back out of the room.

And that was the end. That was another of those bad self esteem dreams that I occasionally get. It reminds me of the one where I'm about to meet Oneironaut for the first time.

*Notes:* 

CB's song wasn't "Leaving". It was actually something different and new. In the dream I knew it well enough to sing along. But I don't remember it now.


I also don't remember what the embarrassing stories were that my friend was telling.

----------


## Twoshadows

3-29-07

My mind is already going blank. See, the dreams weren't even exciting enough for me to even try to remember them. 

Actually I think *CB* was in one of the first dreams of the night, but I don't even remember it at all. I don't remember anything about pirates, adventure, fighting, torturing, or possibly converting.

----------


## Twoshadows

4-3-07

*Dreams (notes):


Ranma* and are are talking in *Live Chat*. He is telling me about a fight he got in once.

----------


## Twoshadows

4-6-07

*DV Member Dream.

*I was in a van with *NeAvO, Blue Meanie* and a few others that I don't know very well. I think NeAvo was driving. I was in the other front seat. Everyone else was sleeping in the back. We were going on some kind of long trip. The highway stretched on forever. I suddenly looked over and saw that NeAvo was sleeping too.  ::shock::  . But since the road was straight we hadn't had a problem yet. I woke him up and said, "Whoa, do we need to pull over and get some sleep?"

----------


## Twoshadows

4-12-07

*Dreams 1:

*I had a really cool first dream of the night. It was the kind where you wake up and say, "Wow....that was great."

Unfortunately, I don't remember it at the moment. It was something having to do with the *supernatural*. And I think it had *DV members* in it (*CB and Ranma*, I think).

----------


## Twoshadows

*4-22-07*

*Dream 1:

*I was talking to *Oneironaut* and *oneironut*. Being the first dream of the night I don't remember any details.

----------


## Twoshadows

4-22-07

*Dream 10:

*This is actually a dream that happened earlier in the night, but I had it written on a separate peice of paper so it wasn't on the same list with my other dreams.

*Dream history:* *CoLd BlooDed* had committed an accidental murder. It was supposed to be a prank, but it had gone bad. Now two people were dead. He was going to be tried for one count of manslaughter. He had insisted that it was a complete accident. No one believed him. So he had decided to run.....


*Start of dream:*

I was a teenager.

I was running down the sidewalk. I knew CB had come this way. I followed the path I knew he had taken. I also knew that the police were not far behind. I needed to go faster. I didn't want to lead the police right to him.

At the next house I turned in and ran through to the backyard. There was a high chainlink fence in the back. I had to get over it. I jumped up and grabbed the top and twisted myself over the top of it without touching the fence with anything other than my hands. I landed on my feet. I was thankful that I was in such good shape. 

I was in a backyard of another house. We were on a hill. I ran to the back of this yard and did a similar jump over the fence at the back of this yard.

The hill sloped down into a forest. The trees were huge pines. It was a lot darker under their canopy. I could see CB's foot prints in the grey dirt and old pine needles. They were far apart. I knew he had been running fast when he had made them.

I was worried because I knew that if I could follow them, so could the police. I needed to find CB and warn him.

I continued to run and followed his footprints trying to match my stride with his. As I ran I thought back on all that had happened. I knew CB hadn't wanted to move to this town. I knew that he had been unhappy and how much stress he had been under. But, now, to have all this happen.... I knew I had to help.


I ran for quite a while. Suddenly I came to a point where his footprints went off in three different directions. "Smart boy..." I remember thinking. Instinctively I knew that he had taken the path that led down a very steep hill. I followed the prints as they slid down.

At the bottom of the hill, I noticed a group of three teenagers all sitting around a very small campfire. They were sitting in an opening. The surrounding forest was much more dense. The teenagers looked very serious, and looked like they were trying to ignore me. There were two boys and a blond girl.

I knew that they knew something. I needed to get them to talk to me. 

I walked up to them and I asked, "Which one of you is Jack?"

I could tell that was not what they expected me to ask. I could see them glance at each other as if trying to decide what to answer. But no one said anything.

I knew I needed to try again. So I began again, "Which one of you is....." I tried to remember if CB had ever mentioned the name of the guy in the picture he posted. I couldn't remember. But I realised it didn't matter as none of the guys resembled that guy at all.

So I finished the question with the only other name that came to me, ".........Brittany?". I was looking right at the blond girl.

After hearing the name "Brittany", she cracked a small smile. At that moment I knew that although this girl was not Brittany, that it was a name that she was familiar with.

But again, no one said anything to me. Frustrated I sat myself down on a boulder a few yards away from the group. I then said in a somewhat loud voice, "I just wish CB would trust me."

I had no idea if this group knew CB by that name at all. But as I said that, they all looked up at me again. I thought that they might finally say something.

But before they could, I saw a movement behind them. Coming out from a very dense section of forest was CB.

Suddenly everything became very dramatic. Music started playing all round me. CB was walking towards us in slow motion. He was backlit with white lighting.

The friends slowly turned and stood. We all watched as CB walked toward us. He knodded at his friends and reached out and clasped my hand in a gesture of trust.

Suddenly a narrator starts talking. He summed up our situation and talked about our new alliance.

The last thing I remember seeing was a third person view of us all standing together in the forest. It reminded me of the last scene in Empire Strikes Back where you see Luke and Leia standing hand in hand looking out the window. Things were still bad, but now there was hope.

And then the dream was over.

----------


## Twoshadows

4-22-07

*Dream 11* (Last dream of the night. I'm thinking this dream was triggered by the previous one):

Sorry, CB, this one is kind of weird too.

I was a teenager again.

I was suppose to *babysit* these two boys. I had never met them before. I got to their house at nine in the morning. I was under the impression that I would only have to babysit for an hour or so. I hadn't babysat for a while and was really only doing this as a favor.

The mom met me at the front door. She was wearing a denim dress and was in a hurry to go. She told me the boys were in the kitchen and that she would be back in four hours. I wanted to tell her that I really couldn't stay that long, but suddenly she was gone.

I walked into the kitchen, and to my surprise I saw *CB* sitting at the table. I was suddenly thinking, "Okay this is too weird, CB's way too old for me to babysit." But then I looked and saw that his little brother was only about seven and I figured that his mom mainly wanted me to keep an eye on the little brother becuase she probably thought that CB would be doing other things and not watching him carefully enough.

Right now they were both at the table. I walked over to CB and sat next to him. I then started telling him about some of the dreams I had last night. I started telling him about the actual *two lucid dreams* I had just had with the flying in the intersection. I was also telling him how I thought it was triggered by the PM I had sent him yesterday.

I suddenly realized that I didn't care if his mom was gone for four hours. This wasn't going to be so bad.


Edit: 

This last dream was also inspired by a situation I had in real life when I was a teenager. I was asked to babysit these two boys that were cousins of a family that I babysat regularly. I got there only to find out that the older boy was just a year younger than I was. It was awkward, to say the least. And I'm sure that boy just loved having a babysitter...LOL.

----------


## Twoshadows

4-25-07

*Fragment 3: 

*I got a *PM* from a member of this board asking me if my backyard was concereted in or if I had a garden out back.

----------


## Twoshadows

5-1-07

DV Members.


*Dream 1:*

It starts fuzzy. I left my house to go next door. Next door lived DV member *The Cusp*. I wanted to go talk to him. So I did. Then I realized that another DV member lived in the house next to that--*Dream Resonator*.

I wish I remembered this better. but I remember sitting outside with them and talking. And we were talking about dreaming. And--get this--I was telling them my favorite things to do in dreams--then showing them. Like when I start in a standing position and then fall backwards until I almost hit the ground, then I stop myself and come back up to a standing position. (For some reason that is something I have always liked to do in dreams).

Anyway, so here I am doing this and not catching on that I am dreaming.

Then I tell them that I am actually seeing the DV forum right before my eyes. And as we sit there together I am reading it out loud. It was somewhat transparent so I can see both the posts and what is around me. It was actuallly quite cool. But I'm not sure why this didn't strike me as something unusual.

Then I wanted to show them how I was able to jump really high. There was this 20 foot fence and I was jumping and reaching the top.

Boy, sounds like I enjoy showing off.  :tongue2:  

Anyway, this was a long dream, and there was a lot more to it that I have now forgotten.  ::|:  But it is always fun to have DV member dreams.  ::-P:

----------


## Twoshadows

5-1-07

*Dream 2:

*I was with *Oneironaut*. We were just together for the day hanging out. This dream seemed to last a very long time.

I remember being at his place, and at one point he decided we needed to listen to music. He told me to go to his room and find a CD and start playing it. So I went in his room and saw a stack of CDs. I looked through them and didn't recognise a single thing. I was having a hard time deciding what to choose.

Finally O comes in and is amused when he sees me having a hard time picking one out. So he then pulls one out. It was of some 70's musical (?) that I supposedly recognised.

Another part that I remember is that I was eating something, and right as I took a bite O says something really funny. I burst out laughing, and a little fleck of food shoots out of my mouth and lands on something in front of us. Then we start laughing all over again. I then gave him a hug. We were standing in front of a mirror, and I noticed what I was wearing. I had on a white sleeveless shirt. I could see my arms were very tan and that I had obviously been working out because my arms were lean, yet defined.

I really wish I remembered all the rest of this dream, because I know there was a lot more we did. At one point I think we were outside.

But even though I don't remember details, I do remember that it was just a lot of fun hanging out with O.  ::content:: 


--------------


*Oneironaut:


*
Quote:
<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=6 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=alt2 style="BORDER-RIGHT: 1px inset; BORDER-TOP: 1px inset; BORDER-LEFT: 1px inset; BORDER-BOTTOM: 1px inset">I can just see there being a short pause as we realize you just spit food on the table, and then we both bust out laughing. lol[/b] </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
Yeah, acutally, it was just like that.  ::D:  


Quote:
<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=6 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=alt2 style="BORDER-RIGHT: 1px inset; BORDER-TOP: 1px inset; BORDER-LEFT: 1px inset; BORDER-BOTTOM: 1px inset">And I'm glad to see that you were confident in your appearance, this time[/b] </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
Yeah, if I was going to hang out with you for an entire day, my mind decided I would be much happier is I was wearing cute clothes and was tan and fit, than with clothes way too big, smeared make up and five pony tails...LOL. Actually it was very nice because it was so casual and relaxed that I could just be myself and it didn't matter if I accidentally spit food out in front of you. It was like you were my best friend. It was a nice dream.  ::content::  




<!-- / message --><!-- sig -->

----------


## Twoshadows

5-17-07

*Fragment 1:* 

I was talking to oneironut.

----------


## Twoshadows

*5-18-07*



Dream 1<O:p</O:p
<O:p</O:p


Titled: *Not..Again.(!)<O:p</O:p*
*<O:p</O:p*
*<O:p</O:p*


I was sitting on the edge of a bed talking to another *DV member* (and Im not going to name a name here). This DV member had gone to a yard sale and had gotten a bunch of clothes and was now showing me.
<O:p</O:p
<O:p</O:p

As we are sitting there I suddenly look down and notice that I am not wearing a shirt._again_. I feel really embarrassed, but then think that if I just _now_ noticed, that maybe_ he_ hasnt noticed yet (haha.). <O:p</O:p
<O:p</O:p

So I accidentally knock a pile of clothes off the far edge of the bed. I then roll myself over and off the bed to pick them up. Once off the bed I quickly rummage through the clothes looking for a shirt that I can slip on.
<O:p</O:p
<O:p</O:p
<O:p</O:p


[Yes, another topless dream for me. And no, I didnt catch it as a dream sign like I was supposed to. My dream self was just a little slow (as in mentally slow) last night. Ive got to do better than this!<O:p</O:p
<O:p</O:p

----------


## Twoshadows

5-20-07

*DV Pictures

*I was looking on Dream Views and noticed a section where peopel had posted picutres.I had totally missed this section. 

I started looking through it and saw some pictures that *Moonbeam* had posted way back in October. She had dressed up like Hermione from Harry Potter and had posted pictures she had of herself. They were nice pictures done in Back and White. She made a really good Hermione. She also had posted a picture of her bedroom that she had fixed up. It looked like something that belonged in a magazine. This was also done in B & W.

The I saw pictures that *CoLd BlooDed* had posted. He told how he had had a brain tumor and showed pictures of himself after he had surgery. PArt of his head was shaved. i could see through the clear bandages of the cuts that were made.

The next picture was taken in his school cafeteria. In this picture he was now bald because he had to have chemo. But he was with his freinds and looking upbeat.

I remember feeling very shocked that I had had no idea that CB had gone through this. I felt terrible because I had never mentioned it to him. I looked at the date. It said December 9th.<!-- / message --><!-- sig -->

----------


## Twoshadows

5-29-07

*Dream:

*I dreamed that I was on *Dreamviews*.

I posted a few more Grand Canyon pictures. 

Then I posted a reply to *Oneironaut*.

Then I noticed a new section on the forum index page that *Seeker* had created. It was called "Newborn Baby dreams". And Seeker had a subheading that mentioned that Twoshadows had some very interesting newborn baby dreams, and he wanted to have everyone post in this section so we could all see the possibilities. And I remember thinking, "But I haven't had a newborn baby dream in a long time."

Kind of strange...

----------


## Twoshadows

5-31-07

This time I was buying a house. It was large and was being fixed up. I walked in and saw the same friend J working on the house. I smiled at him, but he gave me a sort of hollow smile and told me that becuase it was me that moved here, that he would no longer be helping to fix up the house. And he walked out the door. I felt terrible. 

And as I was trying to recover from that, *DV member Ranma* walked in. He also had been working to fix up this house. I called out to him and said "Hi, Ranma!" He looked up at me and gave me a look of total disgust. And he too walked out the door.

I was left....standing there...all alone....feeling horrible.

----------


## Twoshadows

*6-19-07*

*Fragment 1:

*I think this one had something to do with *DV members and Chat*. I seem to have very vague memories of gh, ranma and CB.

This is not a surprise. I often dream about things like this especially if I do it before bed.

----------


## Twoshadows

And there we go. 

I think I got most of them to date. If anyone is aware of a dream that I missed let me know.

And I will keep this updated as I have future DV Member dreams.

----------


## NeAvO

> 4-6-07
> 
> *DV Member Dream.*
> 
> I was in a van with *NeAvO, Blue Meanie* and a few others that I don't know very well. I think NeAvo was driving. I was in the other front seat. Everyone else was sleeping in the back. We were going on some kind of long trip. The highway stretched on forever. I suddenly looked over and saw that NeAvo was sleeping too.  . But since the road was straight we hadn't had a problem yet. I woke him up and said, "Whoa, do we need to pull over and get some sleep?"



Gotta love that dream  ::D:

----------


## Moonbeam

> Gotta love that dream



Just got his license and already sleeping behind the wheel.

----------


## NeAvO

> Just got his license and already sleeping behind the wheel.



HAHA I'm realling laughing out loud here ::D: 

Just wait til I drive down your street...

----------


## Moonbeam

> HAHA I'm realling laughing out loud here
> 
> Just wait til I drive down your street...



Hey, stop by!  I forgot that crazy car name you've got, but I'm sure I'll recognize it when I see it!  Maybe it will be like my dream where everyone's avatar was on their car so I could recognize them.  Watch out for my dogs, there used to people driving on the right side.

----------


## Man of Shred

crazy i had a dream i was chatting with "gh" in chat too1

----------


## Twoshadows

> crazy i had a dream i was chatting with "gh" in chat too1



I wonder why that would be....

 ::D: 

But you weren't chatting with _me_...??   :Sad:

----------


## Man of Shred

Well after everyone left the chat it was me and him. We had a pretty long and interesting convo, and it was predominant in my mind as i was falling asleep. I'll do my best to fit you into my dreams again sometime!

----------


## Moonbeam

I was reading this before and I didn't realize it wasn't your regular DJ.  Good idea; this could get to be a mark of honor--showing up in Two Shadows dreams!

It's funny, when I dreamed that I was meeting O, I was wearing a torn thermal underwear top and sweatpants; we both much subconsciously think that O is a very fashion-conscious guy! (referring to your dream of messy ponytails and too-big pants).  I never did get to meet him; I think I got disctracted shopping for better clothes.

----------


## Twoshadows

> I was reading this before and I didn't realize it wasn't your regular DJ. Good idea; this could get to be a mark of honor--showing up in Two Shadows dreams!



Funny...






> It's funny, when I dreamed that I was meeting O, I was wearing a torn thermal underwear top and sweatpants; we both much subconsciously think that O is a very fashion-conscious guy! (referring to your dream of messy ponytails and too-big pants). I never did get to meet him; I think I got disctracted shopping for better clothes.



That's right--I forgot that you had that dream. LOL. I think my subconscience in that dream thought O was waaaay too cool to be my friend...and made me to be as uncool as possible to really make a point....:p

----------


## Moonbeam

Well O is cool, but not too cool for school.  Or us, I don't think. :Cool:

----------


## CoLd BlooDed

Geez, I just realized how many dreams I was in...

----------


## Twoshadows

> Well O is cool, but not too cool for school. Or us, I don't think.



Yeah... And at least my next dreams with him were better. So it's all good.





> Geez, I just realized how many dreams I was in...



I know, huh?

I have had a lot of Dv dreams since I've joined. It's really something to see them all together in one place. In my other journal they were separated by pages and weeks of time.

But yeah, I think you easily came in first for number of times you showed up. Oneironaut has a good number of longer complex dreams. And Ranma came in not far behind that. So I guess it's obvious who my favorites are..... ::D: . But actually, all my DV dreams are my favorites. ALmost as good as LDs.....:p

----------


## Twoshadows

I forgot to add this one (I'm sure there are others I've forgotten too)

*6-18-07*

Whoa--that reminded me I forgot a dream from last night. I just now remembered from writing his name. *Cold BlooDed* was in it. We were talking and he told me that he would rather me call him "CoLd" instead of "CB"....LOL.... [So CB/CoLd--is that true?]  ::D:

----------


## Twoshadows

*6-23-07*

*Dream 5:

*This is my *DV Member Dream*. It is also a "self esteem" dream, like other that I have had.

I was like in some college dorms. I walked into a room and found *Oneironaut*. He was sitting on his bed and looking at one of his swords.

The room was small and had two beds on each side of the roon, but since the room was small they were only a few feet apart. I sat down on the opposite bed and started asking O about his sword. O seems glad to see me and starts showing it to me.

At one point I look down at myself and realise that I am only wearing a big T-shirt (It was what I was actually wearing as I was dreaming this). I suddenly started feeling self conscious. I also realised that my hair was a mess because I hadn't brushed it since I had gotten up.

But then I look back at O who is still happily telling me about his sword, and I thought, "He doesn't seem to care what I look like, so why should I care." And so for the rest of the time I am relaxed and happy to be there.<!-- / message --><!-- sig -->
__________________

----------


## Man of Shred

hmm maybe a should post some of my TS dream here??

----------


## meggyfayephotography

> "He doesn't seem to care what I look like, so why should I care." And so for the rest of the time I am relaxed and happy to be there.



I haven't had a dream about having few articles of clothing on in a long time. I do remember, though, that every dream I did have like that I was never comfortable.

----------


## Twoshadows

> hmm maybe a should post some of my TS dream here??



Sure! Unless you want to make a "Ranma's DV Dreams Journal". But if not, you are welcome to stick them here.





> I haven't had a dream about having few articles of clothing on in a long time. I do remember, though, that every dream I did have like that I was never comfortable.



Well, at least I wasn't topless in that one. I probably would have run away real fast if I was.

I had another Dv dream last night. I'll post it soon.

----------


## Twoshadows

*Dream 2:

DV Member Dream:*

I was swimming in a pool with *Oneironaught*, *Mes Tarrant* and *Lucidbulbs*. We were all talking. But suddenly I wondered how it was that I was actually with them. I only knew them from DV. But instead of becoming lucid, I noticed that there was something strange with the water. I then looked at the others. I realised that I was not really with them.This was some sort of fancy computer chat room. What I was seeing were just thier pictures. I was just a computer program that took peoples' pictures and made them look like they were swimming. I also realised that none of them were actually seeing me either, but just my picture. But since it was a chat room we were still able to talk through our pictures.

My mind was actually able to make sense out of all this--which is actually too bad. I would rather have become lucid. Then I could have had a Lucid DV dream....

Oh well. At least it is a DV dream... :smiley: <!-- / message --><!-- sig -->

----------


## Oneironaught

> *Dream 2:*
> 
> *DV Member Dream:*
> 
> I was swimming in a pool with *Oneironaught*, *Mes Tarrant* and *Lucidbulbs*. <!-- / message --><!-- sig -->



You had me at "Hello".

The funny thing is that I had a pool dream involving MT two nights ago.

----------


## skysaw

> ...I was just a computer program that took peoples' pictures and made them look like they were swimming. I also realised that none of them were actually seeing me either, but just my picture. But since it was a chat room we were still able to talk through our pictures.
> 
> My mind was actually able to make sense out of all this--which is actually too bad. I would rather have become lucid. Then I could have had a Lucid DV dream....



Hey Twoshadows,

Just ambling through reading a few DJs and had to comment on this bit.

It strikes me that your mind is drawing a parallel between the alternate reality of the web (chat rooms, forums, etc) and that of lucid dreaming. It's really rather interesting to think about! On the web we project ourselves into our online persona and the outside world can sometimes seem to disappear briefly. We talk to people who aren't really there, and we build for ourselves the image of who we think they are. Ultimately, we are just typing on our keyboards... letters and numbers into the ether. But we imagine we are in an alternate world.

Sorry you didn't become lucid, but it sounded like a cool dream nonetheless!

----------


## Lucidbulbs

Wow! That sounds like one fancy chat indeed. Too bad you didn't become lucid but it's cool to know that I was in one of your dreams. And yeah, sometimes dream logic actually does make sense in a convincing way, it stinks in that aspect.

----------


## Mes Tarrant

Cool!!  ::D:  I am flattered to have been placed in a pool by your subconscious. That is one heck of a chat feature.

----------


## Twoshadows

> Hey Twoshadows,
> 
> Just ambling through reading a few DJs and had to comment on this bit.
> 
> It strikes me that your mind is drawing a parallel between the alternate reality of the web (chat rooms, forums, etc) and that of lucid dreaming. It's really rather interesting to think about! On the web we project ourselves into our online persona and the outside world can sometimes seem to disappear briefly. We talk to people who aren't really there, and we build for ourselves the image of who we think they are. Ultimately, we are just typing on our keyboards... letters and numbers into the ether. But we imagine we are in an alternate world.
> 
> Sorry you didn't become lucid, but it sounded like a cool dream nonetheless!



Thanks... :smiley: 

That's very interesting--thanks for sharing. It's so true. All of us in our own little worlds, yet I often feel like we are all talking _together_--but yet not in the real world. But in the alternate world you mentioned.

----------


## Moonbeam

> It strikes me that your mind is drawing a parallel between the alternate reality of the web (chat rooms, forums, etc) and that of lucid dreaming. It's really rather interesting to think about! On the web we project ourselves into our online persona and the outside world can sometimes seem to disappear briefly. We talk to people who aren't really there, and we build for ourselves the image of who we think they are. Ultimately, we are just typing on our keyboards... letters and numbers into the ether. But we imagine we are in an alternate world.



That is an interesting way of looking at it!  It is like an alternate world, the more so the longer I spend here.  I was telling TS earlier that I start to refer to people here as "a friend of mine" or "someone I know" when I am talking to people IRL, but I sometimes stop myself because it seems like I am talking about something not quite real to the other person.  But I have only gone on this forum, other people are probably more used to that feeling.  I wonder if people on other forums dream about members, or if it is only because we talk about dreaming here that DV people show up in dreams.

----------


## Lucidbulbs

Well, from how I see it, we dream of DV people we feel influenced or close to. I've only had a DV related dream once and it was relevant to Lucid Seeker and since we not only share so much in common but chat a lot it would be crazy if he didn't influence a dream.

But I must agree with you Moonbeam, DV is, in a sense, it's own alternate world, never before have I felt so lax and happy in a place before though and have felt what you have felt before too Moonbeam. At times I feel insecure over the content because my receiver may not understand it because to them it'd feel fake or something. [and sorry TS if I'm ranting and raving on your DJ]

----------


## The Cusp

You were in my dreams last night TwoShadows.  You saved me from getting blown up!   Thanks, I owe you one. http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...&postcount=163

----------


## Twoshadows

Thanks for sharing your thoughts, Moonbeam and Lucidbulbs.

I have wondered about what Moonbeam said. And I do think that the fact that we are talking about dreams here has made me dream more about the members. I really think there is a connection.







> You were in my dreams last night TwoShadows. You saved me from getting blown up! Thanks, I owe you one. http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...&postcount=163



 
That is sooo cool, Cusp!  :Cool: 

I'll go read about it as soon as I finish this.

----------


## Twoshadows

Okay..I had another DV Member dream. And the lucky person today is....Ranma....:p.

To be honest it wasn't a real fun dream. I was back in school...elementary school it seemed, yet I was an adult, and so was Ranma and the others. BUt it was just like elementary school.

I can't remember how it started. It seems like I had been going to class and taking notes.

But the part I really remember starts with me trying to get to class. I end up getting lost . I end up in a classroom but not the right one. I try to go back out to find the hallway, but every time I go through a door, I end up in another classroom.

By the time I finally get to class, I'm late. I see that everyone has started to take a test. I start to panic because I didn't know we were having a test..and I hadn't studied.

I look at the paper in front of me and start reading through the questions. There are only ten. I realise that they would be very easy questions to answer if I had only read through my notes.

I only remember one question specifically. It asked, "What is the fifth ingredient of the bread recipe discussedin class?"

I remember thinking, "How many ingredients were there in that recipe--five or six..? If it was only five then the answer is "salt". If there are six, then the answer is "yeast" ".

I thought over the recipe "Okay...wheat flour, oil, sugar, yeast ..salt......Is that right..??"

I finally decided to write down "Salt"

I looked at the other questions. I had no idea of the answers to any of those.

I look up and see *Ranma* sitting next to me. He sees that I am having trouble. He looks at me with a knowing look, then slowly slides his paper closer to me.

I realise that he's trying to help me. I look at his paper, but it's not close enough for me to read the answers.

I look at him again with a helpless look. He raises his eyesbrows at me (as if giving me the message to try again) and pushes his paper closer.

But then the teacher is right there, and I don't dare glance over at Ranma's paper. So I ended up having to hand in the paper with what I was sure to be all wrong answers.


But thanks, Ranma, anyway for trying to help me out.... :smiley: 
<!-- / message --><!-- sig -->

----------


## meggyfayephotography

I wish I had more DV member dreams. I love having dreams with celebrities in them. People you know but not in person. DV member dreams feel the same way to me. I dream about a person I know but not in real life and it's exciting to me. 

Although as much as I have grown fond of all of you DV-ers, no one will ever be as exciting as Adam Brody in my dreams...  ::D:

----------


## Mes Tarrant

> I wish I had more DV member dreams. I love having dreams with celebrities in them. People you know but not in person. DV member dreams feel the same way to me. I dream about a person I know but not in real life and it's exciting to me. 
> 
> Although as much as I have grown fond of all of you DV-ers, no one will ever be as exciting as Adam Brody in my dreams...



Who is that? I googled his pic, looks cute.  ::D:

----------


## Twoshadows

*7-3-07*

I'm up early. I will record the only dream that I remember. Actually I think I had two. But I don't remember anything about one--except I'm almost positive that *Adam* was in it. But I don't remember any details.... :Sad: .

----------


## Twoshadows

*7-3-07*

Lucid dream /Tasks:

I have vague memories of sitting on a chair at a round table and staring at the ground. I remember things being somewhat fuzzy. 

As I was looking, I suddenly realized that this was a dream. Everything still felt extremely fragile for a moment while I got myself fully immersed into the dream. And then, there I was.

I am unsure where this went from here. Several things happened in this dream, and I am trying to get them in the right order. I think at this time I stood up and looked around. I was in a big school auditorium. There was a small stage in the center of the room. It looked like a band was getting ready to come on and play. I could see other people (maybe 20) hanging out.

I suddenly remembered I had Tasks to do. I searched the crowd. There had to be a *DV member* in this crowd. I coldn't see anyone that I recognised. 

I then saw some band members coming out. I thought, "This will be so easy. I'll make sure *CoLd BlooDed* is the *guitarist*." But then the guitarist came out, and it was a guy with blond curly hair.

I was beginning to feel frustrated that the DV members weren't appearing. This was supposed to be something I was good at.

The next thing I remember was being in the air *spinning* around. It came to me that this is the first time that I had ever spun in a dream. I was glad I was doing it, because hopefully it would help me to stay lucid even longer.

After spinning. I started flying across the room, back and forth. I then decided that I should try the *Advanced Task of going through a portal*. There were no mirrors in the room, but I did see a dark dark spot (about 3 feet diameter) on one of the walls. I decided to aim for that spot.

I sped up and went feet first into that spot. I was successful. I _was_ a portal. All around me I could see more circles that I was going through. And the feeling was incredible.

I came out in another room. I had to do it again because it felt sooo good. So I started flying around the room and aimed for the dark spot that was on the wall in this room. The same thing happened. .....the continuing circles and that wonderful feeling.

I did this several times going from room to room just enjoying the experience, until I was back in the original auditorium. I looked at the walls. There were murals painted on the wall. Some were paintings from the Peter Pan movie. I could see one that showed *Neverland*.

I decided that I really wanted to go to Neverland. So I decided to make the painting of Neverland be my next portal. I flew again, feet first at the painting. I went through. There were no circles this time. I tried to make out Neverland. I wanted to be in the sky looking down at the island. I could see it. But the detail was so bad. It was like looking at a poorly done painting. I didn't have the feeling of actually being there. 

I suddenly decided that I had done enough with portals and that I really needed to try the DV member part of the Task now.

So when I came out back in to the auditorium, it was now filled with people sitting at tables. I decided that i would make myself confident and assume that this was a *DV reunion*.

I sat down next to a lady at one of the tables. She looked like she was dressed up to be in a movie. She had blue make-up all over her face and had what looked like a bleached blond wig. She also had glasses, and I believe she had a bright green shirt (or outfit) on. I didn't recognise who this was. But I realised that it could be any number of DV members under the costume.

So I sat next to her and asked, "Which DV member are you?"

She answered and said "*Clairity*."

I said "Hi Clairity, do you know what other DV members are here?"

She points to a table and says, "Well, that's *Gomer*, and that's *Ivan*."

I felt disappointed because those were not DV members that I knew.

Gomer then stands up and comes over to Clairity and for a moment I think he is about to flash her. But he doesn't get his pants down very far before he bursts out laughing like it's some inside joke.

Gomer then starts to take charge. He is holding a clip board and some raffle tickets. He then announces that everyone needs to get a raffle ticket if they haven't yet. They are only five dollars, but this is covering the cost of the reunion and everyone who has a ticket will be able to take home an audio recording of this event.

For a moment I feel a little insecure--I have no money with me. But then I realise again that this is just a dream. 

And at that moment I woke up.



Edit:

I just checked. There _are_ DV member named *Gomer and Ivan*...both are lurkers with no posts. Funny how I was able to pick actual names of Members. Although with a site this big, it's not _that_ great of a coincidence.<!-- / message --><!-- sig -->

----------


## Twoshadows

I need to add this one.

*7-3-07*


*Fragment 1:*

I was cleaning a house with *Ranma*.



I just now realised that this means I had three DV member dreams on July 3rd, with a total of five DV members: AdamA, Clairity, Gomer and Ivan, and Ranma.

----------


## oneironut

Ack, I'm not used to these overlapping journals of yours yet. I clicked this thread because it was marked "unread" but contained everything I've already read. Granted, it's not as confusing as some things, like multiple DV members with similar looking names...but it's close. :p

----------


## Twoshadows

> Ack, I'm not used to these overlapping journals of yours yet. I clicked this thread because it was marked "unread" but contained everything I've already read. Granted, it's not as confusing as some things, like multiple DV members with similar looking names...but it's close. :p



Sorry about the confusion. I acutally made this so things would be more organized...:p.




*7-9-07*

*Dream 2:*

A *DV Member dream* about....*Moonbeam*!

I don't remember a whole lot about this dream. I was in this house that was infested his spiders and other creepy-crawlies. I didn't have any bug spray but I had a bottle of bleach cleaner that I used to clean things. I figured the bleach would kill things if I sprayed them. Sure enough, it was doing the trick.

As I continued to try to clear the house of all these very scary and gross bugs, I looked and saw that *Moonbean* was there and also helping me kill and clean. I went up to her and siad something like, "I'm so glad you're here. Thanks for helping me. This isn't something I really wanted to do alone."

----------


## Moonbeam

> *7-9-07*
> 
> *Dream 2:*
> 
> A *DV Member dream* about....*Moonbeam*!
> 
> I don't remember a whole lot about this dream. I was in this house that was infested his spiders and other creepy-crawlies. I didn't have any bug spray but I had a bottle of bleach cleaner that I used to clean things. I figured the bleach would kill things if I sprayed them. Sure enough, it was doing the trick.
> 
> As I continued to try to clear the house of all these very scary and gross bugs, I looked and saw that *Moonbean* was there and also helping me kill and clean. I went up to her and siad something like, "I'm so glad you're here. Thanks for helping me. This isn't something I really wanted to do alone."



Two Shadows, I swear you are freaking me out.  I came to the DJ section, wrote that I had fragments only, one of which was my recurrent run-down house dream.  Those dreams are always horrible and confusing, with me trying to clean the place up, but it never really helps.  I wish I would have known you were there helping me! :Sad:  It's probably this lousy recall, maybe you were there and I just don't remember.

I really did get chills when I read what you said.  And I don't even believe in supernatural stuff!  I don't know how you do that...

----------


## Twoshadows

*7-19-07*

I'll start with the last dream of the night because it was a DV member dream.

And this time is was *Oneironaught*.

It came towards the end of a longer dream, but I don't really remember much of it. It may have been the one where I am about to play in the band and I am sitting with old friends from high school. But I really wanted to sit by A because I had a big crush on him. Anyway, I was able to get my chair in so I was next to him. And then the dream moved on..

I was with another friend, and we walked into this building. There were lots of long table in this building--reminded me of the pictures that GH posted of the wood carving convention, except there was nothing on the tables.

But sure enough as I walked by a table I saw *GH*. We talked for a while (about what, I don't remember). I remember thinking that he was quite good looking.

Then for some reason I had to go do something else (don't remember what). When I was done, I wanted to go back and talk with *GH* some more. But then I suddenly looked down at what I was wearing and I had on this huge old T-shirt. It was not flattering in the least.

I had a bag of clothes with me--so I ran outside and found a deserted area. I looked in my bag but the only thing that fit was a bright orange T-shirt. But I figured that it was better than the huge one, so I quickly pulled off the big one and slipped the orange one on.

Then I went back in to see *GH*. I walked up to his table and was just starting to ask him a question--

--but my phone rang and woke me up.... :Sad:

----------


## Twoshadows

*7-19-07*

I also had a dream at the beginning of the night that I don't remember well.

But I do remember that I was emailing with *oneironut*, and we were talking about Harry Potter.

----------


## Twoshadows

*7-27-07*

*Dream 1:

Dream View member dream* with....Meg (meggyfayephotography)!

I just remember that I was at a place for lucid dreamers. They were dividing the groups up for these classes. I couldn't decide which class to take. I ended up in a class with *Meg* and Brent. I don't remember what it was about exactly. It may have had something to do with plants.

----------


## Twoshadows

Okay, I want to make a list of all the DV members I've had dreams about.

*Oneironaut* 

*CoLd BlooDed*

*Ranma*

*Jess*

*Pyrox*

*NeAvO*

*oneironut  * 

*Moonbeam* 

*pj*

*Courtney*

*Aquanina*

*The Blue Meanie*

*Tsen*

*Vex Kitten*

*Seeker*

*The Cusp*

*Dream Resonator*

*Oneironaught*

*AdamA*

*Lucidbulbs* 

*Clairity*

*Mes Tarrant*

*Meggyfayephotography*
*
Lucid_Seeker

Amethyst Star* 

Did I miss anyone?

That's a lot of people and a whole lot of dreams.

----------


## Twoshadows

DV Member Dream:

This was at the end of a longer now forgotten dream.

I was sitting at a computer table with* Vex Kitten*. Our job was to go through the computer files for Dream Views and record the usernames and passwords for everyone.

On a piece of paper we had drawn this circle with all these little lines coming out from the sides, and it was on these lines that we were to write the names and passwords.

We started writing them down. Then I came to my own passowrd and was embarrassed as I remembered that someone for a joke had changed my password to "Hooters" because of all the topless dreams that I had been having. I was telling Vex that I didn't want to write that one down--that I wanted to change it.

Then she went on to tell me that hers was also really embarrassing. She told me what it was. It had something to do with "Kentucky Fried Chicken".

*Clairity* was then suddenly beside me as Vex is telling us this. Clairity and I are looking at each other trying to figure out what it was about her passowrd that was so embarrassing. Vex is repeating it trying to show us how obvious it was. But Clairty and I just didn't get it.


Edit:

I think it was this post by The Cusp that triggered the "hooter's" part:

Quote:
<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=6 width="100&#37;" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=alt2 style="BORDER-RIGHT: 1px inset; BORDER-TOP: 1px inset; BORDER-LEFT: 1px inset; BORDER-BOTTOM: 1px inset">I see you're franchising. How about TwoShadow's Topless Dream Journal? It could be the Hooters of the DJ world!

But I'm just kidding of course. A good move considering the size of your original DJ. 
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

<!-- / message --><!-- sig -->__________________

----------


## Twoshadows

I'm getting behind in updating this...


*8-13-07*

*DV Member Dream:*

I dreamed that I was part of a very secret forum on DV. We had this meeting in a forest. *Adam* and *Lucid Seeker* were there with me along with others that I don't remember.

I don't remember a lot of details about this dream. I do remember something about a giant bird.

Also there was a stack of DVDs that had to do with Dream Views. One DVD was put out each time more members were invited to the secret forum. By looking at the DVD cases I could see the names of each of the members that had been invited. I was excited to think that my name would be on the next DVD. I don't have any idea what was actually on the DVD though.
<!-- / message --><!-- sig -->

----------


## skysaw

> I was excited to think that my name would be on the next DVD. I don't have any idea what was actually on the DVD though.



I'm guessing the DVDs were demo reels of each member's "greatest lucid hits." Probably used as audition submissions to get into the special dream club. I'm not surprised you were invited!

It's actually not hard to see what might have been your mind's association between DreamViews and DVDs... you even abbreviate Dreamviews to DV in this post's title!

----------


## Twoshadows

Ooo, it has been a while... Yeah Skysaw, that sounds like a great explanation to me.

*9-8-07*


I had two DV member dreams last night. It's been a while since I had one. These were pretty short, but at least I remember who I dreamed about.

*Dream 1:*

I was in an airport. I was flying back to where I was supposed to be going to college. The airport was like a maze. I was confused as to where to go. I finally looked over and saw *Amethyst Star*. She looked like she knew where she was supposed to be going. I started following her. I was trying to catch up, but she was always too far ahead. But I did finally get to the right place thanks to *Ame*.


*Dream 2:*



I was at some kind of *wedding*. I was sitting at a table in the reception room. I remember *CoLd BlooDed* was sitting at that table. I think we talked, but I don't remember what we talked about.

----------


## meggyfayephotography

Woohoo I'm on the list of people you've dreamed about!! I've had a dream about you, as well! But that was a while ago, and I'm sure I told you about it!  :tongue2:

----------


## Twoshadows

Wow...I haven't dreamed about many DV members lately. I think I had them more when I used to PM members a lot, especially before bed.

But anyway, I did have a short one. Also a lucid. I wish I could have made it last longer. 


*10-1-07*

*DV Member dream and mini lucid:

*I was in class with *Adam*. We kept passing notes to each other like we were best friends. I remember at the end I was trying to read one of the notes. And suddenly it was all gibberish. I couldn't make sense of it at all. Then I thought, "Well, of _course_ I can't read this--this is a dream!" Then I woke up.<!-- / message --><!-- sig -->

----------


## Twoshadows

*11-06-07*


*DV Member Dream


*This is more of a fragment. And it has *CoLd BlooDed* in it again. It's been a while since I have had a dream with him in it.

I was in a mall like place. I saw *CB* ahead of me. He had a girl with him. He jumped up on a round table that was there and started to jump. The table was like a trampoline, and he was able to jump extrememly high and do all kinds of cool flips.

(Darn, I wish I had joined in and done some dream flips too. They always feel so good... ::D: )<!-- / message --><!-- sig -->
__________________

----------


## Twoshadows

*11-8-07*


*Dream 1:*

I was in this large field with a group of people. We had a horrible job, but it had to be done. We had been collecting all the *bloody severed heads* that were around. There were hundreds of heads. I had a wheel barrow that I was using to carry the heads in. I tried not to think about what I had in the wheel barrow. If I thought about it too much I would start to have this feeling of horror and panic come over me, so I tried to turn off my emotions.

Some of the heads were in good shape and picked up easily in one piece. Others were starting to get mushy and when you tired to pick them up would just start to come apart in slimy handfuls.

I was under the impression that when we had collected all the heads that we were going to burn them. But later I found that we really had to just chop them up into little tiny bits. I couldn't participate in this part--it was just too horrible. I felt bad, but I kind of ducked out at this point.


There is a transition here.

Next thing I remember is being at a hotel room with *DV members* *Aquanina, Ranma,* and* CoLd BlooDed*. The severed heads were now all taken care of, and we were now waiting for the rest of the group to show up at the hotel, then we were going to go out to get something to eat.

We weren't sure how long it was going to take. But then we received a phone call, and someone told us that the others weren't going to be ready until 8:00. I looked at our clock. It was only 6:00. We had 2 hours to kill. 

I suddenly decided I need a shower after dealing with all the bloody severed heads and all. So I told everyone that I was going in the shower. I took off my jeans. Then I realized I forgot something out in the room. I looked at myself and saw that I was wearing a really long button up light blue shirt. It was long enough to cover me. So I went out.

While I was out *CB* went into the bathroom. It was then I realized I was just _dying_ to go to the bathroom. There was no way I could wait. I remembered that there were actually two toilets in the bathroom. So I went back in and saw that I could sit on the toilet with my shirt covering everything. So I did. 

And so *CB* and I had one of those odd toilet conversations that I think most of us have had from time to time in dreams, sitting on toilets next to each other not realizing how strange it is.

To be honest, I almost wasn't going to write that part. But I think that it's common enough that no one is going to think that I'm too weird for having that happen. (Right guys...?)


Afterwards there is another transition.

I'm then walking down a hallway with *Aquanina*. She started talking to me about how she has been feeling down lately. That living in a small town has been hard for her because she felt like everyone was always judging her. 

I remember telling her, "Nina, I don't think that's true at all. Everyone I know looks up to you and really admires you."

----------


## Twoshadows

*11-17-07*

*Dream:* 

The was the first one of the night, and unfortunately I don't remember much about it.

I just remember that I had a dream about Oneironaut. In the dream he had a really cool powers. I was really impressed. When I woke up from the dream (FA) I wrote about it on the board. There was a contest going on on Dream Views where people were voting on who had the greatest dream powers. I wanted O to win so I posted that dream. I checked back and it looked like no one was picking him. It really bothered me because I was so sure that he was the best. But then I looked again and saw that he was actually noninated, and had a chance at winning. And I felt better.

----------


## Twoshadows

*11-12-07*


Mini nap dream with Oneironaught:

I received a picture from GH. It showed a very large (wall sized) book shelf just covered with books. I felt envious that he had such a wonderful place for all his books. I decided to take a picture of my book shelf to show him even though it was no where nearly as big.<!-- / message --><!-- sig -->

----------


## Twoshadows

*11-18-07*


One was a DV Member Dream having to do with *Seeker*. It seems I'm back on a roll with my DV member dreams.


*Dream 2:*

I was on Dream Views. I noticed that there was a new section to the forum. i opened it and saw that Seeker had made a special page where he downloaded some videos that he had recorded of his family. I started watching them and saw that it was his son's birthday. His son looked to be about 13 years old. Seeker put a bunch of presents on his bed adn the boy started to open them.

----------


## Twoshadows

*11-21-07*



DV Member Dream:

I was on dreamviews reading posts. I was reading through either my dream journal or raklet's. In it racklet and I had been writing forth to each other and one of us had slipped and given away some secret. And others had gotten on and posted about it, and it was causing a big deal. I don't even remember what it was that we were talking about, only that it was something we had supposedly been talking about in PMs.

While I was writing a post back to try and settle things down, I kept getting PM boxes popping up. I really wanted to finish my post before reading them so I kept clicking on the cancel button, so I could read them later. The third time the PM box popped up I at least stopped long enough to see who it was from. I could see that it was from Oneironaut.<!-- / message --><!-- sig -->

----------


## Twoshadows

*11-27-07*

DV Member Dream:

This was the first dream of the night so some of the details are lost. I was in a world like World of Warcraft. Even though I was an actual character in that world, I also knew that it wasn't really me. I remember at one point I was having trouble with something--something having to do with the ocean (I don't remember if I was drowning or if some sea creature was attaking me). But I do remember that *Oneironaut* came to my rescue. I remember thinking that it was so sweet for him to do that.

Then I remember that my character changed. I was now some ugly creature that had one set of legs but two torsos. Again, I don't remember details except that I got into trouble (I may have been falling), and *Oneironaut* came to my rescue again.

Later I remember reading on DV, and *O* was writing about what had happened as if it had been a dream. I remember thinking that it was nice of him to think that that was important enough for him to write about.

The next thing I remember is having printed out what* O* had written and setting the papers on my bed. Tito was there and he started reading it. And I was saying things like, "Yup, that's what really happened to me--can you believe it?"

Then we put the papers in an envelope. I'm not sure who we were sending them to. It might have been *Oneironaut*, but I have no idea why we would send him something he just wrote. Tito was trying to address the letter, but the pen was running out of ink. He kept trying to make little scribbles to get it going again, but it never got going enough to finish addressing it.

----------


## Man of Shred

Wow i see i still sorta showed up in one dream heh! I'm sorry I haven't been around much! but i ran into CB the other day and yo came up in conversation so i thought I'd say hello.

 maybe someday i'll get back into some major DJing again!

stay cool.

 PS. you mentioned you used to PM members to get DV member dreams/ well PM me anytime even if it's a "hello". And i'm sure O wouldn't mind that either :smiley:

----------


## Twoshadows

I'm going to PM you right now..... ::D:

----------


## Twoshadows

I had a dream about *Kromoh* that I can't remember. I just know that I woke up and said to myself. Hey--a DV Member dream with Kromoh.

----------


## Twoshadows

*12-26-07*

LUCID DREAM 1:

I was in line waiting for a movie or concert or something that was supposed to be really cool. I was with a girl that reminded me of Cloe from Smallville.

We finally get to the part where we buy our tickets. I see* Burns* there. I give *Burns* my money and she hands me a ticket. I look at the ticket and there is somethign brown on it. I looke closer and see that it's dried up dog poop. I show it to* Burns* and she apologizes and gives me another ticket. This ticket also had dog poop on it. I ask her if I could have another one. She is embarrassed and this time gives me a special big ticket. This one is about the size and texture of a mouse pad. It has pictures on it. I realize that this special ticket is kind of like a back stage pass. I'm happy to have it. I thanks Burns and move on.

The next part is fuzzy. My notes don't help. They just say: " line, gym, hiding, lose ticket". I do remember the "lose ticket" part. I remember looking aound in that huge group of people and not being able to see my lost ticket. I then remember saying to myself," If I could fly I could find my ticket easier.....and if I fly, that will mean I'm dreaming."

I suddenly took off flying above the heads of all the people. I started looking for the ticket. Then I thought, "If I'm dreaming, the ticket is not important". It took a moment for me to pull myself away from that task of looking for the ticket. But I then decided to fly out the door. I saw a double door that stood open. I swooped over the heads of the people and out the door. I saw Jeff sitting at a desk outside the door. I kept going. I flew over the buildings and tried to gain altitude so I could look down and see the whole city. But as soon as I tired this the dream started to fade. 

I made myself focus. I made everythign clear again. i decided that I did most of the tasks I had in mind to do in the last LD. But then I remembered that I needed to *go to space* again. So I started to fly up. Before I knew it I saw that I was indeed in the darkness of space. I saw *stars* around me. I made myself go faster so I had the cool effect of the stars all passing me. The I realized that I really really wanted to find a space ship and go board. I start looking around and see lots of object all around me. Some are *planets* and some are *space ships*. I find a space ship that is rather close and head toward it. But before I reach it I wake up.<!-- / message --><!-- sig -->
__________________
<!-- / message --><!-- sig -->

----------


## Twoshadows

*12-30-07*


DV Member dream:

I was at Lake Powell with a group of DV members including *bro*, *Oneironaught*, and *Adam*. I wanted to take pictures of all of us together. But I kept having trouble with the being in the water and being afraid my camera would get wet.

And actually that it basically the whole dream. Except for the part that a small white ferry type boat sped by us when we were in a narrow curvy slot canyon

----------


## Twoshadows

*1-10-08*

*Dream 1:

*This was inspired by the baby pictures *raklet* posted, and also just by the fact that they had a baby.

I was with a group of ladies that had all had babies. One of them wa supposed to be *raklet's wife*. Everyone was "oooing" and "ahhhing" over the babies, and that kind of thing. I don't remember what *raklet's wife* looked liked excpet she was blond. I do remember thinking that the *baby* looked exactly like his pictures.

Then we were sitting in these chairs like in a theater. Then a lady (that I think was supposed to be the mother of one of the ladies that had the babies) stood up and said something like, "I don't know everyone here, let's go around and introduce ourselves and how we know each other."

So they went around and people were saying things like, "I'm so and so's sister" or "I'm so and so's childhood best friend."

And they got to me and I felt really stupid. I thought, I don't even know the wife, and raklet is not even here. I don't really have a connection with these people at all. And I can't say the name "raklet" because I'll bet no one but his wife would even know who I was talking about. I need to remember to say his real name. So I finally said, "I know ______ from the internet."

As soon as it came out, I knew it sounded really lame. They all kind of looked at me like, "Oh...that's ....um...nice...."

----------


## Twoshadows

*1-23-08*



*Dream 2 (Mini DV Member Dream):*

*Sara* from DV was leaving. I read her goodbye post and felt sad.

----------


## Twoshadows

*2-24-08*

*Mini dream 2:*

I was in the backyard and looked up and saw a jet flying overhead. I knew *CoLd BlooDed* was on that plane. I looked at the direction it came and thought, "He lives that direction from here."

----------


## Twoshadows

*2-24-08*


*Mini DV dream:*

I got on *Dreamviews*. I knew I had missed a day and would have to catch up. I then saw a thread titled "*Where's* *Twoshadows*?" And I felt so bad that they had just put me in as a Dream Guide, and I wasn't doing my duty.

----------


## Twoshadows

*2-07-08*


*Dreams:*

Dream 1 *(DV Member dream):*

I was in a room talking to *Legs2021* from Dreamviews. We were in a room in a house. Things are kind of weird here. It's like we were talking about a place where there was a dam. Suddenly I knew the dam was breaking and water started to pour into our room. I remember us making a mad dash to the front door. We went out and slammed the front door, as if that would stop the water.

[Insprired by the fact that I was on DV last night and looking through old pictures and saw a picture of* Legs2021* and realized that I had not seen her around for a while.]

----------


## Twoshadows

*2-09-08*

I only remember the end of one dream. But it was a *DV member dream* with.....*Ranma*.


I just remember that I had been out walking. I had a backpack with me, yet I was in the middle of town and not on some trail.

I then remember that a car that had some people in it that I knew pulled up by me. *Ranma* was driving and the rest of the people were people I knew from high school (the only one I can name, though, is *Kelly K*).

We were then next to a building where there was a college class going on. There was a big glass window and I could see *Kelly H* in there at a desk. She looks up and sees us and waves. I wave back. Then other people in the class look up and recognise me and wave. Some of them were some of the *Japanese guys* that were in all my classes in high school.

I then decided that it was time to go. Since I didn't come in *Ranma's* car, I decided that I would just take off walking again. I knew that he would offer a ride if I asked, but I just didn't want to impose. And my house was only a mile or so away.

Sure enough, *Ranma* saw me start to take off and offered to give me a ride. I decided that since he had offerd I'd take it. So I climbed in the car.
<!-- / message --><!-- sig -->

----------


## Twoshadows

*2-11-08*


*Dream 2:*

*Clairity* had offered me a job. I had the understanding that it was a volunteer job, so I accepted.

I went to the place where the job was supposed to be, but I wasn't sure what I was supposed to be doing. I was in a department store. There was dirt on the floor, so I got out a vaccuum and started to clean it up. Then a hispanic man in his 50's came up to me and askes me if I have my time card yet. I don't. I stress out a bit becuase I didn't realize that it was going to be this kind of job.

I go to find the office where the time cards should be. I go in and see that they are passing out a free lunch to all the employees. It's hamburgers, and since I don't eat meat, I don't take one.


I went back outside and I was on school grounds. I started to sweep and do janitorial work. Then a hispanic lady asked me if I have filled out my time card yet. I panicked because I still haven't remembered to do that. I went back to the office. I looked through a pile of papers to find my card. I pulled a card that had some pictures of myself on it. I knew this must be my card. I looked at the pictures that they had of me. I looked angry and was scowling in all them. I wondered what they thought of me after seeing these pictures. How could they know that I was really a nice person.<!-- / message --><!-- sig -->

----------


## Twoshadows

*2-24-08*


*DV Dream:*

I missed a dream from last night. I didn't remember it until I read Hiro's dream journal and noticed that he had almost the exact dream.

I reemmber getting on *Dreamviews* and coming to my dream journal and seeing all these comments from people, and I was feeling good that so many people responded and were interested in my dreams. It made me happy. :smiley: <!-- / message --><!-- sig -->

----------


## Twoshadows

*3-2-08*

*Dream 1:*

I'm at what was supposed to be my house. I hear a knock on the door. I go to answer it and find *Aquanina* there. I am surprised at first to see her. But then figure that because we are both *DV staff* that she just wanted to get to know me better. So I go to a bookshelf and pull out a few photo albums and start sharing my life story with her.

----------


## Twoshadows

*3-9-08*

Notes frm last nights dreams:

Big group of *DV Members*. On train?

Trying to invite *CB* to something. *GH* there.
*Tornado Joe*. Big room. Talking about usernames. Green writing.
Another room. Introduce myself to *Moonbeam*.

----------


## Twoshadows

*3-12-08*



*Frag 2* *(DV Member dream frag):*

I was talking to *Ninja* about how "very athletic" he was.

----------


## Twoshadows

*3-17-08*

*DV Member Dream

*I was in this room with *Tornado Joe*. He is laying on a bed, and I am sitting on the floor next to it. Joe is asleep, but he is laughing. I know that he is dreaming about something funny.

I then see these *spiders* by the bed. I watch them. I am surpised at how many there are. There is this crack that goes to the outside and I realize that they are all coming through that crack.

----------


## Twoshadows

*3-20-08*


*DV Member dream.* 

I was getting ready for school when the phone rang. I answered it and it was *CoLd BlooDed*. I was surprised to hear from him. I asked him why he wasn't in school. He told me that he had been expelled. Again, I was surprised. I wanted to talk with him, but I also knew that if I did, I would be late for school. So I told him I would call him back, and I left for school.

I got to school and I went to a place that must have been the gym. There were benched and tables set up. I went to sit down and I was suprised again to see *CB* sitting at one of the tables. His table was full so I sat at a nearby table.

I looked a few tables over and saw my good friend from High school (A Gonzalez). He smiled at me and I remembered what a wonderful smile he had. I lifted my hand and waved and smiled back.

Then my attention was drawn to the stage. A talent show of sorts was going on. I then was *CB* and a friend go up to the stage. They turned on a CD that had piano music. Then sat down at a real piano and pretended to play the music. Then *CB* got up and started dancing. 

I figured that they school let *CB* come back for the talent show becasue it was something that involved school spirit.

When the talent show was over I walked down one of the halls. A narrator started speaking and said something about *CB* being so good at things because he was 230 years old.

That confused me for a moment until I realized that *CB* was actually a *vampire*. I had known that all along.



[I think this dream was inspried by a couple of things. A couple of days ago I watched that video that CB posted of himself dancing. And secondly, I had read the book Twilight about a Teenage vampire.. Somehow they got mixed up in this dream. Hmmm...CB would probably make a good Edward... ::D: ]

----------


## Alovelyfeeling

Love these dreams^^ Nice going!

----------


## Twoshadows

> Love these dreams^^ Nice going!



Thanks, Alovelyfeeling.... :smiley: 



I am soooo behind in the journal. I'm going to try to catch up now....

*3-31-08*

*Dream 1:

*Funny that we weer just talking about this...


I was travelling. I realized that I was right where *raklet* lived, so I decided that I would go meet him. Right as I got to the door. Two or three other ladies walked in fron to me and knocked on teh door. 

*Raklet* opened the door and let them in. I wasn't sure what to do since he hadn't seemed to notice me yet. So I walked on in too. He started talking to the other ladies and then a little to me.

I wasn't sure he even knew who I was. So I finally asked something like, "Do you know who I am?" He knodded, but never actually acknowedged who I was, so I still wasn't certain.

*Raklet* took me on a tour though his house. One of the rooms was this huge (and I'm talking huge , as in the size of a large city block) room. I coudl see some rows of trees planted liek this was a type of green house. But I also saw a very large carpeted area that he had made for his kids to play. I immediately felt envious, and said, "Wow...I want one of these...."

Then I think I met* his wife*. And after that *raklet* disappeared, and I spent the rest of the time talking with his *wife*. I think I helped her make dinner. I can't remember all that we talked about but we had hit it off really well, and she was one of those people that are an instant best friend.

When dinner was ready she called for the kids. I could see them coming in from outside. They were all holding hands and smiling and perfectly obedient. I remember telling *raklet and his wife*..."You guys are definitly doing something right."

I then noticed that they had about 8 kids. At least three of them were older and were of mixed race. I asked them about that, and they told me that they had adopted the older children.

----------


## Twoshadows

*4-8-08*



*Dream:*


I had a DV member dream last night involving *Seeker* and *Clairity*.<!-- / message --><!-- sig -->

----------


## Twoshadows

*5-3-08

Dream:*

I don't remember how it started off. I do remember that *Robot_Butler* and I were standing in my garage. I looked at his arm and saw that there was a small black widow on it. I told him to hold still. I then reached up and tried to knock it off his arm, but it ended up smearing across his arm. I laughed and apologised. He then looked at me and pointed out that I had a black widow on me too. He was a little more skillful and knocked it to the floor and stepped on it.

(Just so you know, that was not the really good part of the dream....if you were wondering.)


We then went out into the backyard. It was the backyard of the LA house that I grew up in. My mom was there. She pointed out that the wind was just right tonight. I closed my eyes and felt it. I knew she was right. I knew that if I spead my jacket just right and jumped just right that the wind would lift me into the air.

So I jumped. Just as I knew it would, the wind lifted me 20 feet or so in the air. I hovered just a moment before the slowly drifted back down. I looked at R_B and told him to give it a try becasue it was the most incredible feeling. He jumped, but his jacket wasn't as wide as mine and couldn't hold the air. He went up about 5 feet or so then drifted back.

I had an idea. I stepped closer to him and reached for his hand. I then said, "Let's try this again." This time the extra lift from my jacket pulled us both high into the air. We went up about 100 feet before slowing down. I looked down. We were so high. I gave a little squeal of fear and excitement as we started to go back down.

We landed safely. We continued holding hands and as we did this over and over. It was night, but there was a full moon. It shown on the clouds around us, making the scene gorgeous and magical.

We jumped again. This time we went higher than ever before. As we went down. I noticed that we were no longer above my yard. I could see the moonlight shining off a church building below. I told R_B that as we landed on the church to run to the edge and try to lift off again. We were able to do so, while keeping the momentum. We then saw a large boulder and ran and jumped off that too. It was so exhilerating and I was so happy. We were both laughing. When we landed I pulled R_B close and gave him a kiss. It wasn't as much a passionate kiss as an "I'm so happy right now and I'm so glad you're here" kind of a kiss.

I then noticed we were by a school. There were kids around. Not sure why they were there at night. (Yet if it didn't seem strange to be gliding on the wind at night with R_B, then I guess I kids at night in a school, wouldn't trigger lucidity.)

We wanted to let the wind lift us again, but we didn't want to do it in front of the kids. So we ran up a hill. There was a really tall chain link fence near the top. R_B effortlessly climbed to the top. I was a little ways behind , and when I saw him climb it so fast and easily, I knew that I would be able to do it too. I climbed the 20 feet or so in just a few second. I looked around. We were so high. Not only at the top of a high fence, but on top of a hill. I felt so high.

R_B reached for my hand again and asked, "Ready?"

For some reason, I suddenly wasn't sure my jacket would catch the wind right from the fence. I hesitated.

Then I looked over and saw a house. A lady was looking out her window. SHe yelled at us to get down from off the fence., I knew we couldn't jump while she was watching.

Next thing I knew is we were running away from the lady.

We somehow ended up in a barn that was actually a dorm full of sleeping kids. There was an older man that looked really mean. We continued to run.

And I have no idea what happened after this point. I either woke up or drifted into something now forgotten.

----------


## Twoshadows

*5-17-08 ?

Dream:*


I don't remember much of the main body of the dream. I only remember that I kept seeing all kinds of things that seemd supernatural. The only one I specifically remember was seeing these lights in the sky that were flashing and looked like nothing I had ever seen before. I was amazed at everything I was seeing. Then I was with my mom and telling her about everything. I ended with something like, "I can't believe all this stuff. It's so incredible........unless it is all some kind of joke someone is playing on me."

And then I looked closer at my mom. And then I knew. It was all a prank. And she had been in on it. I felt annoyed that I had had my hopes up that it really was somethign supernatural.

I also remember that *GH* had been in on it. I even remember talking to him afterwards, but at the time I hadn't appreciated that it was actually *GH*. [Actually, in retrospect, I don't think I actually talked to GH in the dream, I just had one of those fake memories that I had talked to him. Does that make sense?]

I looked around hoping to find him again so I could talk to him. I then spent the whole rest of the dream wandering around searching for him and calling out to him. But I never found him.

----------


## Twoshadows

*5-19-08

Lucid dream:*


I don't even remember what made me lucid. I remember being in this hallway. I was flying over all these people. I knew I wanted to interact with someone because those dreams are the most interesting.

I somehow ended up with this guy in a closet. I know what you're thinking....but we didn't have sex. I did kiss him a little, but things got weird. I don't even remember the details of "weird". But I do remember telling the guy, "I don't think I will write this part up in my DJ."

Then I got curious. I asked him. Do you know what I'm talking about when I say things like 'DC'?

"Dream Character." He said.

"Well, how about DJ, then?"

"Dream Journal."

"Well, that makes sense that you know, since_ I_ know, and you are basically me."



*Middle part of the dream:*

I did all kinds of things in this dream. I remember saying, "Wow, I'm _still_ dreaming. I hope I can remember all this".

Of course I don't.

I vaguely remember something about flying and seeing the ground above my head and thinking that it looked very flat, like a movie screen.


*End of dream:*


A group of lucid dreamers all met together to do this huge *Epic Task* that *Seeker* had asked us to try for his Workshop. (I believe I would call this the "going with the flow" part. I still seemd to think I was lucid. But at the same time I was kind of sucked into this plot.)

There were several people there. The only one that was an actual person that I knew was *Moonbeam*, who, like I mentioned before was sometimes my other friend Natacha.

We were all standing at the edge of this huge canyon. There was a bridge that spanned across from side to side. 

The *Task* was to do this:

*Strip down to you underwear. Fly across the canyon, going under the bridge. Once to the other side, we were to get to our homes in any way we wanted (flying, porting, etc). We were then to find a parent or other family member and ask them the question, "Do I have Hidden Family?" Any answer we received would count. Then we were to return back to the starting point.*

I noticed in the group several others that supposedly lived in the same place as I did. (In the dream I was considering my mom's house home.) I talked to them a little about that fact. I also remember talking about how *PeteB* was the one who had originally introduced me to lucid dreaming and how I was greatful for that. (See, it's things like that where I realize that I wasn't completely lucid here.)

So we all got ready to start. We stripped down to our underwear. I was wearing a brown bra and panties that I do not own in real life.

A guy from Brazil was chosen to start. HE was very tan and was wearing boxer shorts. I watched him fly out over the canyon and under the bridge.

Then the rest of us just stood and waited for what seemed like an extremely long time. I then suddenly thought, "This is so stupid to wait. There is no reason we can't all do this at once. I don't want to waste my lucidity just waiting (and _that_ thought makes me know that I was still at least somewhat lucid.)

I told everyone that I was going to go. As soon as I said that I could see the Brazilian guy coming back. I remember thinking, "Wow, he was fast."

I took off over the canyon. I felt like I was going too slow. I decided to do the trick that I learned to do in past LDs and instead of trying to propel myself forward faster, I would just make the scenery come at me faster.

It worked and soon I was across the canyon. I looked down (I wasn't very high off the ground) and saw two lucid dreamers dressed up as vampires. I knew that their purpose was to try to distract me from finishing the Task. They called out at me, but I ignored them. I knew that I needed to get to my home quickly. I decided to just make the scenery change. When I thought that, everything went black.

Then I started seeing things, as if I were coming out of a dark tunnel. I saw red cliffs that I knew were near my mom's town. I came out of the tunnel, and realized that I was up on top of this huge rock face. To my horror, as I came out I noticed that I had somehow knocked this huge boulder loose and I watched it fall all the way down the cliff face. I panicked as I hope that no one was at the bottom that would be hurt by the falling boulder.

As I felt the rock crash at the bottom, I felt the ground that I was standing on tremble. I had the horrible thought that I might have triggered a rock slide that would affect me becasue I was standing at the very edge.

But then I realized that I was still dreaming and that I could just fly down off the cliff, that the rock slide wouldn't matter at all.

But at this point I woke up.

----------


## Twoshadows

*6-??-08*

I had another *DV member dream* a couple of weeks ago that I never did write up here.

It was with *Adam*.

*Adam* and I were instant messaging back and forth and having a great conversation that I no longer remember.

But I do remember the last thing he wrote to me, because I woke up right after it and immediately wrote it down. 

He wrote: *"The thing that surprises me is why you are so neutral."
*
It makes me really wonder what it was we were talking about.
<!-- / message --><!-- sig -->

----------


## Twoshadows

*Lucid Dream:*

I was with a group of people. We were all talking to each other. I remember DV member *CoLd BlooDed* was there. At one point he asked me a question, something to the effect of "What do you like to do?"

I remember he was wearing a dark green sweatshirt with the hood pulled up. I went closer to him and pulled back the hood from his ear a little and whispered (for dramatic effect, maybe?) "I like to lucid dream."

Obviously in this dream I didn't think *CB* knew anything about lucid dreaming, because I then went on to explain just what lucid dreaming was. And then, to stress the point of how cool lucid dreaming was, I then flew a little in the air and asked, "Wouldn't you like to be able to do this?" I then told him that I would help teach him how to do it. I took his hand and helped him float in the air. At this point we were in the dining room of my old LA house. I helped him float to the ceiling, and then out the back door.

As crazy as it seems, I still was not lucid at this point.

*CB* told me that he was going to be leaving town and was going to be gone for several weeks. Then he said, "So I really need to learn how to do this so we can see each other in our dreams." This seemed to make perfect sense.

We then practiced flying up into the air. At first we moved so slowly. I was having difficulty getting up very high . So we flew around the backyard a bit.

Then the girl that lived next door while I was growing up came over. IRL she was three years younger than I was. In this dream she was about 7 years old. She starts talking to me about how this cable was broken and how upset she was about this. I was feeling frustrated because I did not want this interruption.

This gets fuzzy here.

The next thing I remember is that we are now inside again. I tell *CB*, "Let's try this again." And we flew back to the dining room.

I believe it is at this point that I finally become lucid. I don't know what happened to *CB* because I never saw him again in this dream.

But I do suddenly remember that I really should be trying some *Lucid Tasks*. I remember thinking for a moment, trying to remember what they were. I then flew into the other room which was a kitchen. There is a TV set on the counter. It's on and I start watching it. Then it hits me, "This is it! I need to remember this." I sat there watching and trying to remember all the details. But all I remember at this point is that it was some kind of News Talk Show. There were three people discussing the subject, which I believe was "problems youth have in today's society". Two of them were women and one was a man. The only one I remember any detail on was one of the women who was young, beautiful and black. She had long hair that was braided into hundreds of little braids.

After watching the TV as long as I felt necessary, I flew outside. I started looking for holes on the ground. I couldn't remember at first what it was that I was looking for but I knew it had to do with holes. Then I remembered--I was supposed to go into a rabbit hole. The ground below me was covered in little holes that were big enough for little mice or gophers. I didn't think any of them would work. 

Then I looked over into the neighbor's yard, and under their apricot tree was a large hole. It looked big enough for a rabbit. The hole was divided into two sections. One had a long roll of chicken wire going down into it. I didn't think that I could fit in the center of that roll. So I chose to try the other hole. It was more open. I saw that it went directly under the tree and through to the other side. I dove down inside. I could see roots from the apricot tree poking out into the hole. I had a camera with me and started taking pictures of the inside of the hole. For some reason I thought that I could document the experience better by doing that.

I went all the way through the hole and back out the other side. I then wanted to document the experience one step further. I pulled out a notebook and started sketching the tree. 

At some point here I lost lucidity. I went on to two more dreams that I may write up later.

----------


## Twoshadows

I was on *Dreamviews* and reading post. I saw a thread that had a last post by *Ranma*. I went to read it. I don't remember was it was about other than it was someone asking for advice and *Ranma* anwering.

----------


## Oneironaught

Hi, TS  ::D: 





> *3-9-08*
> 
> Notes frm last nights dreams:
> 
> Big group of *DV Members*. On train?
> 
> Trying to invite *CB* to something. *GH* there.
> *Tornado Joe*. Big room. Talking about usernames. Green writing.
> Another room. Introduce myself to *Moonbeam*.



I'm pretty sure I commented on the other dream with me in it (in your other journal) but, somehow, I think I missed this one. Sorry I've been so bad about keeping up with people's DJs lately.

Thanks for dreaming about me. I feel special. Just in case I failed to have already commented on it (but I think I did), I'm sorry my dream self played a trick on you. That wasn't nice of me.

----------


## Twoshadows

*8-8-08*

*Dream 1:


*I was in a *Hiking Store*. I was looking at maps of places to hike. *Seeker* owned the store. I saw him talking to a customer.

Then I remember *Seeker* showing me a picture of a huge sandstone monolith that he said that I might enjoy hiking.

The next thing I remember is that I saw a bed in the store. It reminded me that I wanted to have a *lucid dream*. So I laid down in the bed and tried to go to sleep so I could have an LD. Right as I was drifting off I glanced over and saw that *Seeker* had the same idea and was laying on the far side of the bed.


Haha....another one of those dreams where I'm surrounded by reminders that should trigger lucidity....yet I miss them all. Yay me....



*Dream 2:*

I was in my backyard. I was looking at the view. The setting sun was casting a orange glow on the sandstone cliffs that I knew were part of Zion National Park. I remember thinking, "It's easy to get such nice pictures when I live in a place like this."

Then *CoLd BlooDed* walks out of my house and looks up at the cliffs. He says something like, "Hell, that's gorgeous. I need to take a picture of that." He then goes in the house and brings out this really fancy camera and starts taking pictures.<!-- / message --><!-- sig -->

----------


## Twoshadows

*Lucid dream:


*I started out watching these *helicopters* all coming into town. I had never seen so many helicopters all together, so I was curious. There were at least twelve, and they were light helicopters--not military. They entered inside this building that had this huge open area in the middle (like a stadium). The helicopters stopped and hovered and men started to rappel out of them. I realized that they were doing some kind of practice drill. I watched them until they left. I then ran to the window to see them fly off. I noticed they were joined by a what looked like a flying car. I thought that was funny that someone had designed something that looked like the flying car from Harry Potter. Then I noticed that that there were kayaks out there. I thought it was funny that the kayaks were on the same level as the flying things (but _that_ didn't trigger lucidity. In fact, I think I even thought about how this _wasn't_ a dream).

It wasn't until I walked away and looked down and *noticed that I wasn't wearing a shirt...or bra*, that it finally hit me that I was in a dream.

[I am sooooo glad that that dream sign finally triggered lucidity...so often I miss it completely and come up with some logical reason that I'm half naked.)

The first thing that I did was to take off *flying*. I love to fly so much that I can't miss the opportunity. So I flew high into the sky--about as high as I have ever been--and then just let myself *free fall*. I felt the wind rush past me. It was such an exhilerating wonderful feeling that when I landed (softly) on the ground I made myself do it again. This time I didn't want to waste the time flying up. So I just changed the scenery so that I was up extremely high in the sky again. I was so high I could see the curvature of the Earth. Then I let myself fall again. I suddenly knew why people liked to skydive so much. There is no other feeling like being able to fall like this. I was stretched flat on my stomach and holding my arms out where the wind pushed them upward. I did this several times, loving every second of it.


Then I remembered that I really wanted to try to *breathe fire*.

I was now inside this room. There was s little girl sitting on the floor and and older man at the far side. I took a deep breath and blew out. Nothing. I did it again. Nothing. I tried a third time, and again, nothing happened. I then remembered how *joshbotch* had success "spitting" fire. I tried doing that, but nothing happened. I felt discouraged. I wondered if this was beyond my ability. Then I reminded myself how it was when I first tried to make fireworks come out of my fingers. I had had the same problem. I wondered if I should do the fireworks one again to help my self confidence. But then I decided that I could breath fire if I really truly believed that I could do it.

So I tried again. This time I opened my mouth a little wider and made the air coming out of it as hot as I could, and I breathed out all of my air, making a little "hhhhhhh" sound at the end. At the very end of that breath I suddenly saw orange flames. I drew in another breath and tried the same thing again. This time I was able to create more flames. The flames extended out from my face about 12 inches. 

I tried it again. This time I reached out my hand and put my fingers in the flame. I could feel the heat, but it was not painful. I did it several times while putting my hand into the flame. I was very fascinated with the way it felt. 

I then tried to make the flames go further. This time I got them to go out 18 inches or so. I knew that if I kept trying that I would be able to make them go further and further. 

But I decided that I wanted to try something different. I wanted to see if the flames were real enough to catch something on fire. I looked down to where the little girl was playing on the floor. Next to her was an old empty cardboard box. I leaned down a started blowing flames on the box. After a couple of breaths I noticed the edges of the box start to turn black and finally I saw the orange flames spread along one side of the box. I felt very satisfied.

I then saw the old man sitting across the room. I decided to go up to him and ask him what he thought about what I could do. I walked over and started to ask him to watch me. But he interrupted and told me he had already been watching me.

I then *looked at my hand* and saw that my fingers looked normal except for my fourth finger on my right hand. It split at the middle knuckle and had two finger tips come out from it. I realized that that was very typical of what I had seen in previous dreams.

I don't remember the transition. But I was suddenly in another room next to a window. I remembered that I had wanted to see what it was like to *crash through a window*. So I took a running dive at the window and felt the glass break as I broke through. It was easy to break though and not painful at all, though I heard the noise of the glass breaking and felt the slight barrier of the glass. 

Once outside I flew along the street, just a few feet above the ground. I looked around seeing that all the colors were extremely vivid. I then noticed that the sun was setting casting a pinkish glow on everything.

At this point I woke up.
<!-- / message --><!-- sig -->

----------


## Mr_Jinsue

Hey Twoshadows I've just started reading through some of your dreams and they are great!
This journal about DV members is cool too, but I was wondering do you actually know any people on here in real life? Or is your subconscious just sorta making up what you image they all look like? Also, do people you meet in multiple dreams look the same each time, or do you just have that dream knowledge that they are DV members without ever actually finding that out?

Gonna continue reading  :smiley: 

Cheers

----------


## Twoshadows

Wow...I am sooooo behind in this journal. I can't believe I haven't caught this up since August! I'll try to find the dreams that I have missed and add them in.






> Hey Twoshadows I've just started reading through some of your dreams and they are great!
> This journal about DV members is cool too, but I was wondering do you actually know any people on here in real life? Or is your subconscious just sorta making up what you image they all look like? Also, do people you meet in multiple dreams look the same each time, or do you just have that dream knowledge that they are DV members without ever actually finding that out?
> 
> Gonna continue reading 
> 
> Cheers



Nope, I don't know any of the DV members in real life. Many of them I have seem pictures of. So my mind just uses that information to create them in the dream. I have dreamed of people that I have never seen pictures of. In those cases I just seem to know that that person is that particular DV member.

----------


## Twoshadows

*9-16-08*


*Lucid Dream:

*I can't remember at what point I got lucid. I remember something about *Ninja* and how he made these *cookies*. They were yellow rectangular snicker doodles. And I wanted one. I had one in my hand, but before I could put it into my mouth I started to wake up.

I must have been somewhat lucid at this point because as I lay there trying not to wake up, my mind thought it remembered something that *pj* had written about concerning *False Awakenings*. I thought it had something to do with rolling out of bed and falling, but because you weren't really awake you wouldn't hit the floor, but then be able to fly and continue the dream.

In retrospect, I know realize that this is something my mind made up, but in the dream I really thought *pj* had come up with this idea. [Please correct me if this_ is_ really something I read here on this board.]

So I rolled out of bed, and sure enough, I started falling and not hitting the floor so I then started to fly. It had worked out perfectly. I suppose it is a pretty cool technique that I hope will work again for me.

I started *flying over these tall trees* in a neighborhood. I was having trouble with control. I could fly straight, but couldn't change direction quickly.

Finally I came to these really huge white barked trees that were supposedly on my street. I decided that I wanted to *impress my neighbors* so I flew to the place where the branches came out from the trunks which were at least twenty feel above the ground. I swung around on the branches for a while before dropping down to the ground.

There is a place here that gets fuzzy.

I think the next thing that happened is that I had climbed a telephone/power pole. On the pole was a little door. I opened it up and there were *cookies*. I stuffed thatm in my mouth. My friends, the Johnsons had supposedly made them. I think I saw MJ standing on the ground below.


Then I was in what was supposed to be my house. I went to the fridge and opened the door. I wanted to *eat more cookies*. I didn't see any, but I knew that I was capable to creating them. I shut the door and opened it again. There was now a stack on cookies. They were about 4 inches across and flat like pancakes. I picked up the stack and shoved the cookies all in my mouth in one huge bite. I chewed while I created another stack of cookies. I shoved them all in my mouth too. I did this seveal times. The cookies were soft and had chocolate chips. I binged and binged and couldn't seem to get enough.

Finally I stopped myself and thought about *the tasks*. Because this was an accidental DILD and not preplanned, I had not read over the tasks or thought about them . I tried to remember what they were. Finally my mind thought it knew what one was. I looked at my couch and saw a place where ketchup had spilled and had dried. I knew the task had to do with *removing spots off furniture.* I stared at the spot and concentrated. The spot of ketchup started to move. I could see it start to lift up off the couch. The place underneith was completely clean. I was proud of myself for being able to do that so nicely.

I then tried to think of another task. I couldn't remember what it was. I felt frustrated that I hadn't checked on what the tasks were. I laid down on the couch. Then suddenly I remembered the picture on the badge of the DV advanced task with the two people facing away from each other. I knew it had something to do with *splitting my consciousness*. I had no idea how to do it. I wasn't even going to attempt that one since it seemed weird to me. But since it was the only thing I remembered to do at this moment I decided to give it a try. I decided that part of me would stay right here on this couch, while part of me went somewhere else. I concentrated on this thought for a while, and nothing seemed to be happening. Then I noticed that I was aware of two things. I could feel my body still on the couch staring ahead. But another part of me was standing in the large room watching people on a stage. I watched them for a while until I finally woke up and decided to write the LD down.<!-- / message --><!-- sig -->

----------


## Twoshadows

12-10-08

Okay...um....


Well, I don't remember how it started, but I was at some sort of festival, like a Renaissance festival, but not quite. I remember seeing *Oneironaut*. He started flirting with me. At first I wasn't sure what to do, so I didn't really do anything. I saw him again and he was still flirting. I finally stopped and we talked for a bit. Then he got closer and gave me little kisses on the mouth, just lips. I started really liking it, so I started kissing him back. Then he started using his tongue a little, but not a lot. It was mostly just playful kissing, and we were having fun.

Then there was a little scene in here that I don't remember the details on. I was changing clothes fpr some reason. I thought I was just pulling my sweatshirt off, but ended pulling off my entire shirt and bra and everything. I looked down and saw myself. I was almost completley flat chested. I started to cover myself up, when I noticed O was still there and had seen me. I felt really embarrassed. He told me that I didn't need to be selfconscious.

Then I saw a girl that worked in a restaurant. I noticed she had really huge boobs. I was going to make a comment about that to O, but then I realized that this was someone that O knew and felt protective of. I was thankful that I hadn't made a tactless comment. I went the restaurant and listened to her give a speech.

After the speech I realized that I had left my purse outside. I had that horrible feeling in the pit on my stomach. I rushed to where I thought I had left it. I saw it still there on a picnic table. I then looked in to see if my wallet and camera were still inside. I couldn't see them. Then a lady came by and asked why I was going through her purse. I was embarrassed. I had really thought it was gone. I then looked over to a short wall and then saw waht was definitely my own purse. To my relief when I looked inside I saw both my wallet (with everything still in it) and my camera.

Then I met up with O again and we staretd kissing again just like we had before. I liked it so much that I didn't want to stop.

----------


## Twoshadows

*12-2?-08*

I only remember a little fragment. I don't know if there was any more to the dream or not. I only remember standing in front of *Oneironaut* . He was wearing a white sleeveless shirt. I could see the muscles in his arms and shoulders. I walked to him and lightly rubbed my hands up and down his arms to feel his muscles. Then I leanded in and very lightly brushed my lips against his.

----------


## Twoshadows

A couple of these dreams I have not written down.

Here is one:

*January 15 2009*

I walked into a large college classroom. I looked around for somewhere to sit. I noticed that *Oneironaut* was sitting across the room, and that there was no one sitting next to him. I wanted to go sit by him, but I felt too shy. Then I remembered that O liked me and that he wouldn't mind. So I walked over to him and he smiled at me, so I sat down and we started talking.

Then the lecture started and we listened and took notes. Then my throat felt so dry and I had a hard time swallowing. I mentioned that to O. He suggested that I get a drink, that there was a drinking fountain behind us. I got up and took this little cup back and filled it up. I drank the water, but it didn't help. I got another cupful, but it didn't help either. I told O that I just couldn't seem to get the back of my throat wet, that the water seemed to just pour right by it but not make it feel any better. I told him it felt like my uvula was sticking to the back of my throat.

[In real life I woke up with the driest throat and could barely swallow so that totally came through in the dream]

----------


## Twoshadows

Okay, one more embarrassing dream.


1-26-09

I was with *Oneironaut*. We had gone to visit his mother. She was having some kind of gathering in her backyard. Everytime no one was looking O and I would pull each other behind some trees and start making out. And then after a minute we would casually step out and join back in the socializing. Then after a few minutes we would do it again. We were just having a lot of fun and laughing about it.

Later I saw a little group of girls. I realized that these were Oneironaut's little sisters. There were four of them and all were obviously only half black. The oldest looked about 14 and had long wavy black hair and dark eyes and skin. The next had frizzy dark brown hair and light brown eyes and skin. The third had ivory colored skin and frizzy sandy colored hair and blue eyes. And I can't remember what the youngest looked like, but she was about 6 years old. I remember thinking how cool genetics can be and how they were all half back and yet had very different looks. I also remember telling O, "I never knew that you were only half black."

----------


## Twoshadows

*2-23-09*

I was touring someone's house where they had decorated it so beautiful. One room was decorated for Christmas. It was as pretty as any picture I had seen in any magazine. The lady that own the house told me that *Raklet* had done the mural part of it. And that if I was interested that I could get ahold of him and he would paint one for me too.

So I did get ahold of him. I was amazed at how little he charged for his work. But then I got a little worried aobut what the shipping costs of the painted drywall would be.

----------


## Twoshadows

*2-23-09*

I was with a really big group of people made up of *friends and extended family*. We were in a hotel (that later morphed into a large house). Someone had a dog with them. It had pooped oin the carpet. Cousin Justin cleaned it up, then said hi to me.

Later I was trying to find a bathroom because I had to go to the bathroom. I found one. It was they type that had two doors. I locked the one on the hallway, but the door that went to a bedroom was difficult to lock. I tried several times then gave up. I walked out into the hallway again. I saw Angela and hugged her. Then I saw Maddy and told her that I needed to shower and I couldn't lock the door. She didn't seem to be able to help me. I finally decided that I was just going to change into my bathing suit without the door locked. My bathing suit was a one piece and I slipped it partway up over my hips. Then as I looked at my body and saw how fit I was I decided it didn't matter if the door was locked. In fact I looked so good that I was just going to forget pulling it up the rest of the way.

Later (and I think I was back to being fully dressed by now) I was walking through all these rooms that were filled with people. I was ready to find a place to be alone. I couldn't find anywhere to go. I then saw *Ninja* at a computer. I went to see what he was doing. He was listening to The Moody Blues. I sat down a listen to a few songs with him.<!-- / message --><!-- sig -->




And I think I'm done with this round...for now.

----------


## ninja9578

Yay!  I like it when pretty girls dream of me  ::content::   I think it's weird that you're getting to know me so well.  I love making cookies and could definitely see myself sitting in front of a computer listened to Moody Blues.  Oh oh, I think I have a video of me and my friends singing Nights in White Satin, let me see if I can find it.  ::D:

----------


## Twoshadows

> Yay! I like it when pretty girls dream of me  I think it's weird that you're getting to know me so well. I love making cookies and could definitely see myself sitting in front of a computer listening to Moody Blues. Oh oh, I think I have a video of me and my friends singing Nights in White Satin, let me see if I can find it.



How cool that I am creating a pretty real you in my dreams.  :smiley:  

Yeah, I'd like to see the video if you can find it. I have always like the Moody Blues.




*DV Member Dream*

I was hanging out with *Pancaka*. I have no idea why, but *Pancaka* went outside and found a blue plastic swimming pool and brought it into his house. I followed him in and we set it on the floor and I think we were going to fill it with water, but then I stopped him and said to him, "You know, it feels really weird to call you *'pancaka'* in real life. Everyone is going to think that is pretty strange. What's your real name.?"

And he says to me, "Well there is a reason I go by* Pancaka*."

I asked, "What is that?"

And he said, "Well...my real name..... I don't really like it."

I asked, "Can you tell me anyway?"

And *Pancaka* looked around and then from side to side and then mumbled something that sounded like "Ronald".

I asked "Is that your name? Ronald?"

He shook his head and quietly said his name again. This time I heard it clearly as he said, "Reinhold"

I told him that Reinhold wasn't a bad name, just a little more unusual.

----------


## Twoshadows

*2-24-09*



I was on either DV or MM when I noticed a post by *Walms*. In his post he posted a video of myself. Of course it seemed totally okay that a DV/MM member that I didn't even know posted a video of me. In the video I was at a baseball statium. I saw myself catch a ball that had come to me. After I had caught it I threw it right back out onto the field. I noticed with surprise at how strong I was. My shoulders were really muscular. I could see the ridges of muscle as I moved my arm. I thought, "Wow, when did I get so ripped?" It was really kind of cool.

Then there was a second video of myself on a trampoline. Again I was completely cut. I watched in fascination how my muscles rippled as I moved. Then I noticed that I was wearing the swimsuit from the previous night's dream. I saw how it was starting to fall off my shoulders, and I was suddenly really nervous that it was about to fall down and expose me. Sure enough, it got to the point where things were showing that I wasn't comfortable with. I tried to get the video off, but I realized that I couldn't edit it because I hadn't posted it. I decided to PM *Walms* and have him remove that one before anyone else noticed it
<!-- / message --><!-- sig -->

----------


## Twoshadows

I'm behind in posting in this DJ. But I want to add this dream that I had recently about a *DV Member* who shall remain nameless..

Dream:

In the whole first part of the dream I am with XXXX. It seems we have been in a relationship for a least a little while. I feel so close to him and we have been intimate. I remember some scenes where we are together and very close.

Then suddenly I realize that I don't belong in his world. That there is no way I'm going to be able to stay here with him. This realization hurts me to the core. I want to deny it, but I know that I really have no choice. I want to put off telling him. I don't want to do anything that might hurt him, but I'm in an impossible situation. I try to think of anything I could to or say that might make things easier.

Then at one point he says something to me. Something about me being "his girl". I suddenly realize that I have to say something now. To not say anything would make me feel like I was lying to his face. My heart was breaking as I open my mouth to tell him that I couldn't be his girl any more.

But my words come out fuzzy and echo-y. Before I can even get out what I was trying to say, I have the equivilant to a false awakening. I realize that I have left his world and am back in my world. I feel a brief moment of relief that I never had to see his face when I told him I would be leaving him.

There is now a lady standing next to me. She is a person of some authority over me and my situation. I think of her as a kind of "dream guide" even though at no moment I ever suspect that I actually may be dreaming.

She tells me that I have to make my leaving of his world permanant. I could do it the long way which would be not entering it for 6 weeks. By doing that it would break my connection to his world forever.

But she told me that it would be best to do it the immediate way. The immediate way would be to create a situation in which XXXX would think I was dead. That would also sever my connection to his world.

It pained me, but I agreed to her suggestion of the immediate way.

A big window opened up in front of me and I could see into his world. It was important for me to see how this was done.

I saw the city that XXXX was in. There had been some kind of big disaster, and the city was burning. I then saw a close up of XXXX and his best friend and the friend's girlfriend. They were in the process of putting on protective clothing so they could escape the city. The friend had a big grin on his face as if he was looking forward to this exciting and dangerous task. XXXX also had a determined and brave look as he also put on his gear. The girlfriend was already dressed. I also saw a figure that was supposed to be me also already dressed up in all my gear and ready to make the escape from the burning city.

I watched as they took off and started running down the street. Dramatic music was playing, as if it were a movie, as I watched them dodge falling debris.

Then I saw that my figure had fallen a little behind. In slow motion I saw part of a burning building start collapsing. I was too close. I saw my figure disappear under a mass of burning material.


XXXX stopped and turned, looking for me, only to see me being crushed by the falling burning building. He ran to the burning mass. I could see the horror on his face as he realized that I was in there, and it was too late for him to help me. He yelled my name and screamed "Noooooo....."

I realized I was in tears. I had never imagined that I would do something to put XXXX in so much pain. I just kept thinking, "What have I just done..."

And then I woke up.

----------


## Twoshadows

*Dream:*



I was at some kind of *big party*. I noticed everyone was drinking. A lot. I even saw that my best friend who doesn't drink in real life was drinking. The party was on a rooftop. I saw that I was then surrounded by drunk people that were vomiting all over the place. I could barely move around without coming into contact with vomit or someone who was about to vomit. I was feeling really grossed out.



I finally went downstairs. I saw several people sitting on a couch watching TV. Two of them that I remembered were *Oneironaut*  and *Jeff777*. People here were either not drinking or a whole lot less drunk. I decided to stay down here.





Then later a group of young people (I was inclued in this group) and adults were talking about going off to college and trying to organize groups to go and do stuff together. *Oneironaut* mentioned some activity that he had organized to do with friends. There was this one really weird girl who apparently had a crush on *Oneironaut*. One of the adult organizers was pushing her off to go and be part of the activity that *O* had organized. I thought that as not right. And I could tell *O* wasn't comfortable with that plan.



Later I was talking to both my mom and *O*, and telling my mom about what had happened. I started out calling *Oneironaut "O",* but then changed it to his real life name because I thought my mom would think it was weird that I had a friend with a name like *"O"* or* Oneironaut*. We somehow got him out of having to take the weird girl with him.







No lucidity here.....

----------


## Man of Shred

I miss the times when i use to frequent your dreams...

----------


## Twoshadows

> I miss the times when i use to frequent your dreams...



Yeah, me too. It's because we talked a lot more back then. I haven't been as involved with the DV community lately...and my DV dreams have gone way down.

----------


## Twoshadows

I haven't had a DV member dream for a while. Used to have them all the time. I guess that's what I get for being more "antisocial" these days. Need to try harder.

----------


## Twoshadows

Still waiting to have another one of these. Just bumping this before it gets taken away.

----------


## ninja9578

*Inserts self in TwoShadows' dreams*

----------


## Twoshadows

I will count this since I was thinking of *Moonbean* in this dream--even though I didn't actually see her in it.

I had a Lucid Dream early on in the night. So early on that I had many many other dreams after it. So when I woke up this morning I didn't even remember the LD right away. But little things came back to me...and here is what I remember:



Lucid Dream:


I became lucid.



I flew outdoors. 



I wanted to go to the Moon. 



I started flying up into the night sky. Then I remembered Moonbeam's "falling to the Moon" trick". So I stopped flying placed my feet on some unseen solid thing. Then kicked off in a backwards dive and let myself fall. I could feel myself falling....falling.....When I landed I knew I would be on the Moon. I was really sure about that. 

And that's all I remember. 



How in the world can that be all I remember?? 


Shouldn't I remember something more? 


I do remember something about red buildings. But I think I was just _thinking_ about MB's red buildings. 



I mean I really would think if I made it to the Moon that I would remember, right? 



Something of that magnitude....

----------


## Twoshadows

Dream 1:

I was on my bed. I looked over to my might stand and saw the big piece of chocolate cake that I have been keeping there that I take a bite off of whenever I want to. Well, I wanted to. It looked so good to me. It was layered with this delicious looking creme and had this thick fudge frosting. I meant to take a smal bite, but ended up with my mouth full of wonderful melt-in-your-mouth pure bliss.



Suddenly, I remembered that I wasn't supposed to eat this kind of stuff anymore. I ran to the bathroom and started spitting it out in the sink. I hadn't realized how huge of a bite I had taken. I kept spitting and spittig yet I still had cake in my mouth. Finally I started rinsing my mouth out with water. 



Then...this thought occured to me. *Moonbean* and I had been talking about eating dreams and I wanted to make sure I RCed every time things like this happened to me. I knew I wasn't dreaming right now, but I wanted to make sure I got into the habit. 



So I looked at my hands....normal. 



I looked up in the mirror...I stared at my face, trying to find something wrong. Everything seemed normal, yet I continued to look at myself. Then I saw what appeared to be a small black glove just hovering next to my face. Now that couldn't happen real life, could it? 



Okay, I had to test this out..in the big way. I left the bathroom and went to the front door. I opened it and felt the night air on my skin. Too real. 



But I went outside and stood my the garage. I looked up at the night sky and imagined what it would feel like if I were suddenly lifted to the sky. 



To my utter surprise I suddenly was swept up. I looked down and saw the roof of the garage getting smaller and smaller beneath me. But before I could fully appreciate lucidity, things started turning black and white. Suddenly they were all black and white line drawings. Then they were gone. 

And I was left in bed with my eyes still closed, but awake. I thought about the dream, and thought how unusual to have a LD so early in the night. But then I realized that it was actually morning, and that I had already been awakened and thought about doing a WBTB...and that it had acutally worked, even though my LD was quite short. 



I let myself drift off to see if I could have another LD.

----------

